# E adesso?



## mazziato (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...

Amo le mie bambine più di me stesso , ma sta situazione mi sta vermente logorando.
Risparmio a tutti i dettaglia delle liti , di come sia la situazione a casa ecc ecc. ma ora non ne posso veramente più .
La scusa di lei è stata che con le bambine , un po' di depressione ( per la quale da mesi , le dicevo di andare insieme da uno specialista) , e che io non la facevo sentire bella...ecc ecc ecc 

Io di certo avrò le mie colpe , ma tra alti e bassi ( 2 bambine piccole fanno fare veramente orari e sforzi inverosimili ) a me la mia vita piaceva , stavo bene con lei e credevo che anche lei stesse bene con me , al punto di sposarmi ....
Mah....orami dico ...misteri delle donne! 
Oggi lei si sta curando per la depressione ( credo + per far contento me che per il fatto che ci creda veramente) 
Io non so proprio che fare ....dopo essermene andato per qualche giorno , sono tornato a casa ,anche grazie alle pressioni dei famigliari che erano informati....ed alle minacce di suicidio della signorina....

Insomma , io penso di aver bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , non so però quale sia il tipo di figura che serve a me : psicologo , psichiatra .... forse dovrei parlare solo con me stesso....o con lei....mah, accetto istruzioni x l'uso.
Per me la vita che a me piaceva tanto , è finita a giugno 2012 ed è iniziato solo un lungo calvario , allietato solo dalle mie 2 meraviglie che tutte le sere mi corrono incontro abbracciandomi. Ho sempre un peso sullo stomaco ed una rabbia dentro che non so più come sfogare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto perché ha fatto un paio di telefonate?


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2013)

e lei continua a vedere sto tizio che ha 30 anni più di te o no?


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto perché ha fatto un paio di telefonate?


Come fai a dire così??? E' stato ben chiaro no? Era un po piu di due telefonate mi sembra.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Come fai a dire così??? E' stato ben chiaro no? Era un po piu di due telefonate mi sembra.


Avrebbe dovuto vederlo, ma poi tutto si è chiuso.
Lei si è scusata e ha riferito di sentirsi depressa.


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrebbe dovuto vederlo, ma poi tutto si è chiuso.
> Lei si è scusata e ha riferito di sentirsi depressa.


Valà.....secondo me si erano già incontrati invece.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Valà.....secondo me si erano già incontrati invece.


Questa è una tua illazione.
Non dico che mazziato non abbia motivi per stare male, ma pensare che sia crollato tutto mi sembra sbagliato.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua illazione.
> Non dico che mazziato non abbia motivi per stare male, ma pensare che sia crollato tutto mi sembra sbagliato.


Senti non cominciare a parlare così a lui...
Massimo Meridio eh?

Non iniziamo eh?

Intanto lunga vita a te Meridio

che la gnocca suprema lothariana sia con noi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Qui concordo con te. Non deve pensare che sia crollato tutto. Anche se dovessero essersi incontrati prima non è detto che poi debba crollare tutto. Penso che una debolezza possa venire a chiunque. E non per questo bisogna mandare tutto a monte. Io parlo da traditore e non da tradito (o almeno credo...) e la mia non è una situazione da "debolezza momentanea", ma da doppia vita. Però penso che le debolezze momentanee abbiano diritto ad una rivalsa. Anche perchè spesso le persone tradiscono anche a causa delle mancanze dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, però lei non lo ha visto perchè scoperta, se non fosse stata scoperta avrebbe fatto un ottimo massaggio allo scroto del vecchio porco, non dimentichiamocelo.
> 
> Carissimo, tua moglie è depressa? Dille chiaramente che per te non è depressione, ma che è mignotta dentro, cazzo sfogati un poco e falla sentire la merda che è, devi semplicemente solo sfogarti, e dopo che stia lei dallo psicologo.


Ma che ne sai?!


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti non cominciare a parlare così a lui...
> Massimo Meridio eh?
> 
> Non iniziamo eh?
> ...


Eila conte. Se vuoi una delle tre te la passo. E' una scassamarroni.


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?!


Daniele ce l'ha a morte con i traditori....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, però lei non lo ha visto perchè scoperta, se non fosse stata scoperta avrebbe fatto un ottimo massaggio allo scroto del vecchio porco, non dimentichiamocelo.
> 
> Carissimo, tua moglie è depressa? Dille chiaramente che per te non è depressione, ma che è mignotta dentro, cazzo sfogati un poco e falla sentire la merda che è, devi semplicemente solo sfogarti, e dopo che stia lei dallo psicologo.


Ma va in cina dei...
Daniele casso 
abbi pietà 

è appena arrivato 
qui

già il nick non promette bene e tu parti così?

Insomma e che c'è?

Lei ha conosciuto questo signore maturo e si sarà come dire che ne so incuriosita no?

E sto mazziato...

Senti Mazziato avete due creature no?
Io non andrei tanto per il sottile, la strattonerei e le direi, ma senti casso, guarda qua, siamo una famiglia abbiamo due figli e una vita reale da vivere.

Ma donna scegli, vuoi correre dietro a poje e mistieri bon vai a fare il saltin dal signore maturo, ma bada a te, che poi io non ci sarò più...

Falla scegliere.

Ma per favore Daniele non iniziare eh?

Altrimenti ti disapprovo ok?

Perchè per me è sempre inaccettabile leggere appellativi denigranti verso le persone cui bene o male i nostri utenti sono legati affettivamente eh?

Vedi di capirlo una volta per tutte daniele...ok?

Ma come si dice da noi...ma va in cina...dei...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Daniele ce l'ha a morte con i traditori....


Non sono simpatici neanche a me. Tra la moglie di mazziato e il marito di Circe c'è però un abisso.


----------



## Zod (29 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Insomma , io penso di aver bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , non so però quale sia il tipo di figura che serve a me : psicologo , psichiatra .... forse dovrei parlare solo con me stesso....o con lei....mah, accetto istruzioni x l'uso.
> Per me la vita che a me piaceva tanto , è finita a giugno 2012 ed è iniziato solo un lungo calvario , allietato solo dalle mie 2 meraviglie che tutte le sere mi corrono incontro abbracciandomi. Ho sempre un peso sullo stomaco ed una rabbia dentro che non so più come sfogare.


Ma tu la ami? Nessun padre responsabile metterebbe le figlie in mezzo ad una separazione perchè la moglie si é rivelata inaffidabile. Sono queste le situazioni in cui si devono tirare fuori le palle. Cerca di capire se la ami ancora, e comunque agisci mettendo il bene delle tue figlie al primo posto. Ovviamente non sposarti.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eila conte. Se vuoi una delle tre te la passo. E' una scassamarroni.


AH ok...
Ma morirà di fame
Ho finito i maroni
Non c'è più nulla da scassare...

Ma però tu passamela sai ho una amica che se solo io poso lo sguardo su altre, lei le insegue con il motosega...

Quindi...

Meridio tieniti la migliore...

Perchè ocio se si coalizzano contro di te è finita!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma tu la ami? Nessun padre responsabile metterebbe le figlie in mezzo ad una separazione perchè la moglie si é rivelata inaffidabile. Sono queste le situazioni in cui si devono tirare fuori le palle. Cerca di capire se la ami ancora, e comunque agisci mettendo il bene delle tue figlie al primo posto. Ovviamente non sposarti.
> 
> S*B


Ma porca miseria in che mondo viviamo eh?
HO DUE FIGLI.
E la madre dei miei figli
giocattola con uno che ha trent'anni più di lei.

Ma che me frega a me se la amo o meno?

Io voglio una brava madre per i miei figli...

E na persona con la testa sulle spalle al mio fianco...

QUesto devo capire....

Come casso faccio pensare di amare una donna che mi ha deluso?

Ma stiamo scherzando?

Mah...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, però lei non lo ha visto perchè scoperta,* se non fosse stata scoperta avrebbe fatto un ottimo massaggio allo scroto del vecchio porco, non dimentichiamocelo*.
> 
> Forse. O forse no. Non sei tu a poterlo dire, non trovi?
> 
> Carissimo, tua moglie è depressa? *Dille chiaramente che per te non è depressione, ma che è mignotta dentro, cazzo sfogati un poco e falla sentire la merda che è*, devi semplicemente solo sfogarti, e dopo che stia lei dallo psicologo.


Io non so se ci credi davvero agli orrori che dici o ti sei fabbricato questo vestito comodo e pur di non pensare lo indossi e via. In ogni caso, *mia massima disapprovazione*.

Questa non è la realtà di sicuro, e certo non è la cosa che serve a lui o lei.
Potrei dirti che può capitare che le persone sbaglino, specie se sofferenti, ma sarebbe inutile. E poi, attieniti a quello veramente accaduto, non alle illazioni. Alcune telefonate e messaggi. Stop.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono simpatici neanche a me. Tra la moglie di mazziato e il marito di Circe c'è però un abisso.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Eh ma sai...
Ma la moglie di mazziato è una donna, una traditrice

e Daniele...come direbbe Omen

Somatizza...somatizza...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria in che mondo viviamo eh?
> HO DUE FIGLI.
> E la madre dei miei figli
> giocattola con uno che ha trent'anni più di lei.
> ...


 nel post 14 hai detto il contrario.


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ok...
> Ma morirà di fame
> Ho finito i maroni
> Non c'è più nulla da scassare...
> ...


Per fortuna abitano tutte e tre in angoli piuttosto lontani. Ma delle tre una sola è quella che mi tengo stretta. E pensa che è quella con più anni delle altre. Ma non volgio parlare di me in questo topic.


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Scusate l'OT....ma la Matraini ha 51 anni?
(quando legge si incazza eh eh)


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
> La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> ...


Senti mazziato, intanto il nick è proprio un programma cupo di speranza no?
Aspetta a darti per vinto e non aggrapparti a parole terribili ma dai mille significati come la parola depressione.
Sei un padre.
E sai di questi tempi che fatica è per ogni famiglia eh?
Ora prova a pensarla così, esci dal calvario e dal getsemani che non sei ancora in croce.
Anzi.

Prova a pensare così.
1) Lei è un essere umano.
2) Ogni essere umano è sensibile al fascino di altri esseri umani.
3) Ha conosciuto sto qui.
4) Ne ha subito il fascino, è confusa, non sa neanche lei che cosa vuole fare.
5) Stringo i denti e le dico, ricordati che siamo assieme e che assieme abbiamo fatto due figli e che io sono il tuo compagno.
6) Faccio finta di nulla e voglio vedere come va, ho fiducia in lei, tanto non posso fare niente se non continuare ad essere io, l'uomo di sempre, l'uomo di tutti i giorni, vado avanti. Ma ho fiducia che ben presto si accorgerà che sta facendo una cagata. Una cagata che molte persone fanno. E se non faccio atti da matto le verrò in mente e rientrerà in sè stessa.
7) Dille sempre che tu vuoi sposarla, ma che ti aspetti da lei un salto di qualità e maturazione, che non è certo più tempo di correre dietro a chimere.
8) Sono uno uomo, un uomo concreto, un uomo di azione, e non uno che si fa disperare dal primo spauracchio che posa gli occhi addosso alla mia compagna.
9) Ok, lei si è infigata, ma sono donne no? E sono anche fatte così.

Più in là non so che dirti, ma cedo il passo, a persone che hanno affrontato il problema di lei che fa la "pazza"...ok?

10) Questa è mia personale mazziato. Che la ami o meno non me ne frega, lei è una donna ai miei occhi diversa da ogni altra donna del mondo, perchè il suo utero mi ha dato due figlie.


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io non so se ci credi davvero agli orrori che dici o ti sei fabbricato questo vestito comodo e pur di non pensare lo indossi e via. In ogni caso, *mia massima disapprovazione*.
> 
> Questa non è la realtà di sicuro, e certo non è la cosa che serve a lui o lei.
> Potrei dirti che può capitare che le persone sbaglino, specie se sofferenti, ma sarebbe inutile. E poi, attieniti a quello veramente accaduto, non alle illazioni. Alcune telefonate e messaggi. Stop.


Lei può essere depressa, ma sicuramente il suo essere depressa non la protegge dalla sua volontà di succhiare scroti stagionati altrui, per lo più con un marito che verso di lei si è posto in maniera costruttiva. Se lei si cura la depressione e lui tiene dentro tutto lui subirà il danno, se lui esplode lei subirà il danno, ma visto che lei ha le colpe della situazione, scusatemi, sono esimi cazzi suoi il tentare di uscire.
madre o non madre, padre o non padre qui c'è una mancanza di rispetto notevole ed una persona che rischia di vedersi spegnere l'amore per sua moglie, mi ricordo il mio reprimere e cosa ha portato il reprimere e se lui vuole del bene ai suoi figli è meglio non reprimere e sputare fuori tutto il veleno, tanto la depressione è solo una scusa.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> nel post 14 hai detto il contrario.


DOnna
Io sono io.
Il conte.
COntepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo.
Nella mia torre esiste tutto il contrario di tutto.
Mai salirai al mio cospetto, perchè nella mia torre le stesse scale che salgono, scendono.

Vedi di capirmi.
La mia traduttrice esegeta è molto impegnata.
In qual caso rivolgiti a Nausicaa lei conosce la via delle scale segrete.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei può essere depressa, ma sicuramente il suo essere depressa non la protegge dalla sua volontà di succhiare scroti stagionati altrui, per lo più con un marito che verso di lei si è posto in maniera costruttiva. Se lei si cura la depressione e lui tiene dentro tutto lui subirà il danno, se lui esplode lei subirà il danno, ma visto che lei ha le colpe della situazione, scusatemi, sono esimi cazzi suoi il tentare di uscire.
> madre o non madre, padre o non padre qui c'è una mancanza di rispetto notevole ed una persona che rischia di vedersi spegnere l'amore per sua moglie, mi ricordo il mio reprimere e cosa ha portato il reprimere e se lui vuole del bene ai suoi figli è meglio non reprimere e sputare fuori tutto il veleno, tanto la depressione è solo una scusa.


Focalizza...
Non stiamo parlando dei tuoi guai, per una volta,
ma di quelli di un nuovo utente.
Focalizza...
Cin ciun cian, se non te vien cambia man...


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2013)

conte, per me lui non deve sposarsi  e punto, adesso deve rimandare tutto, perchè qui c'è una buona possibilità di separazione dopo, meglio guardare avanti.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> conte, per me lui non deve sposarsi  e punto, adesso deve rimandare tutto, perchè qui c'è una buona possibilità di separazione dopo, meglio guardare avanti.


Ok.
Riformuliamo.

Lui può scegliere di non sposarsi.

Ma sarebbe un cretino se rinunciasse al matrimonio con la donna madre dei suoi figli, perchè spaventato dalla corte di un altro uomo.

Sarebbe un pusillanime.

Tutti allora non dovrebbero sposarsi, perchè tanto non sanno cosa loro riserva il destino.

Sospendiamo il matrimonio ok...

Ma nulla a che vedere con gli epiteti che tu hai appena regalato ad una signora che non conosci, di cui non sai nulla, che non ti ha fatto nulla di male...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma so che a volte con te ci vuole il bastone...perchè sragioni.
Ciò non è degno di te. Riflettici.

Pensa per una volta a come si sente uno che ti legge.


----------



## Massimo meridio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> conte, per me lui non deve sposarsi e punto, adesso deve rimandare tutto, perchè qui c'è una buona possibilità di separazione dopo, meglio guardare avanti.


E qui concordo con te: a sposarsi è meglio che almeno aspetti. E poi....i matrimoni non son più di moda.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei può essere depressa, ma sicuramente il suo essere depressa non la protegge dalla sua volontà di succhiare scroti stagionati altrui, per lo più con un marito che verso di lei si è posto in maniera costruttiva. Se lei si cura la depressione e lui tiene dentro tutto lui subirà il danno, se lui esplode lei subirà il danno, ma visto che lei ha le colpe della situazione, scusatemi, sono esimi cazzi suoi il tentare di uscire.
> madre o non madre, padre o non padre qui c'è una mancanza di rispetto notevole ed una persona che rischia di vedersi spegnere l'amore per sua moglie, mi ricordo il mio reprimere e cosa ha portato il reprimere e se lui vuole del bene ai suoi figli è meglio non reprimere e sputare fuori tutto il veleno, tanto la depressione è solo una scusa.



quindi, secondo te, o uno si "sfoga" insultando o picchiando o vendicandosi o reprime, altro non c'è in un uomo?
Miiiii, che brutto deve essere il tuo mondo. Che brutto.

E certo, tu sai sempre tutto, tutto è una scusa...sempre il solito. Dal tuo pessimo copione non esci mai, non ce la fai, nemmeno in Cina. Contento tu...


----------



## Alessandra (29 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> Amo le mie bambine più di me stesso , ma sta situazione mi sta vermente logorando.
> Risparmio a tutti i dettaglia delle liti , di come sia la situazione a casa ecc ecc. ma ora non ne posso veramente più .
> ...


Visto quello che e' successo poi, il tuo disagio dentro la vostra relazione e il suo tentativo di curare la depressione,...forse potresti riproporle la tua idea di andare insieme da uno specialista per coppie.
E' un peccato buttare tutto all'aria. Magari se supererete questo difficile momento, poi riparterete piu' forti di prima.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> DOnna
> Io sono io.
> Il conte.
> COntepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo.
> ...


Quindi?
Non bisogna mai prendere seriamente quel che scrivi?


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto perché ha fatto un paio di telefonate?


a brunè, ma sei ...
se gli vuoi dare una mano a stò ragazzo, ben venga, 
sminuire non è cosa.
 non è che sminuendo, lo aiuti.
Non sono solo  due telefonate, già chi ci è passato sa
 che oltre ci sta molto di più,
comunque potrebbe anche non averci scopato col vecchietto
  ma resta il fatto imprescindibile che quello che lui sente di aver perso,
 non riesce adesso a recuperlo.
se perdi un sogno che davi per scontato forse è anche peggio 
che perderne uno irragiungibile e a cui mai sei arrivato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a brunè, ma sei ...
> se gli vuoi dare una mano a stò ragazzo, ben venga,
> sminuire non è cosa.
> non è che sminuendo, lo aiuti.
> ...


Ridimensionare non è sminuire.
Se aveva sto gran sogno si sarebbe sposato prima di due figli.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ridimensionare non è sminuire.
> Se aveva sto gran sogno si sarebbe sposato prima di due figli.


rifletti prima di rispondere, ti farebbe bene.
il sogno è con lei, cosa c'entrano i figli.
e perchè sposandosi, avrebbe avuto la certezza di quel sogno?
solo il matrimonio cementa, santifica?
non cadere nel facile pregiudizio, non ti si addice.
o forse si.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Non bisogna mai prendere seriamente quel che scrivi?


Molto seriamente sempre.
E rileggerlo parola per parola
e recitarlo come un salmo.
Perchè in me parla il profeta nonteladomia!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> rifletti prima di rispondere, ti farebbe bene.
> il sogno è con lei, cosa c'entrano i figli.
> e perchè sposandosi, avrebbe avuto la certezza di quel sogno?
> solo il matrimonio cementa, santifica?
> ...


Grande:up::up::up::up:
A volte sei unico!

Ma Spider che diciamo a sto qui ora?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande:up::up::up::up:
> A volte sei unico!
> 
> Ma Spider che diciamo a sto qui ora?



diciamo di ridimensionare (non stoltamente e acriticamente, comunque), cosiderare quanto davvero la ama e quanto ama la loro famiglia, e, insieme, vedere come rimettere a posto le cose, anzi: dar loro un nuovo corso. Anche con aiuto, prima per lei e poi per loro.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> diciamo di ridimensionare (non stoltamente e acriticamente, comunque), cosiderare quanto davvero la ama e quanto ama la loro famiglia, e, insieme, vedere come rimettere a posto le cose, anzi: dar lor un nuovo corso. Anche con aiuto, prima per lei e poi per loro.


E l'aiuto di chi ci è passato è fondamentale.
ALmeno in teoria
questa dovrebbe essere
nelle intenzioni
dei santi padri fondatori
la mission del forum, no?


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande:up::up::up::up:
> A volte sei unico!
> 
> Ma Spider che diciamo a sto qui ora?



diciamo:

*Benvenuto nel club dei cornuti*

*ora prendere o lasciare.*

(e non metterci tutto il tempo che ci sto mettendo io).


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> rifletti prima di rispondere, ti farebbe bene.
> il sogno è con lei, cosa c'entrano i figli.
> e perchè sposandosi, avrebbe avuto la certezza di quel sogno?
> solo il matrimonio cementa, santifica?
> ...


Farebbe bene anche a te.
Il sogno era il matrimonio.
Quindi PER LUI il matrimonio è importante. Se è tanto importante avrebbo dovuto sposarla PRIMA.
Sposarla perché voleva LEI non per i figli, appunto. 
E ora dovrebbe buttare tutto perché lei ha parlato con un altro?


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farebbe bene anche a te.
> Il sogno era il matrimonio.
> Quindi PER LUI il matrimonio è importante. Se è tanto importante avrebbo dovuto sposarla PRIMA.
> Sposarla perché voleva LEI non per i figli, appunto.
> E ora dovrebbe buttare tutto perché lei ha parlato con un altro?


il matrimonio era il corollario del sogno.
del sogno di stare con lei, tutta la vita e in un certo modo.
cioè lontano dal sospetto del tradimento e del rancore, 
banale, stupido, egoistico e maschilista se vuoi ma il suo sogno
se il sogno svanisce, anche il matrimonio tentenna.
lei non ha parlato con un altro come non ci ha scopato e questo 
non possiamo dirlo ne io ne te e il peggio che non può dirlo neanche lui
 oramai.
e da qui che muore il sogno.


----------



## Alessandra (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farebbe bene anche a te.
> Il sogno era il matrimonio.
> Quindi PER LUI il matrimonio è importante. Se è tanto importante avrebbo dovuto sposarla PRIMA.
> Sposarla perché voleva LEI non per i figli, appunto.
> E ora dovrebbe buttare tutto perché lei ha parlato con un altro?


be'...parlare con un altro e' una cosa,
ma ....
scambiarsi il numeri di telefono con un altro, 
mandarsi sms a go-go (al punto che lui si e' insospettito dal continuo uso del telefono) e premeditare un incontro....(con che fine, poi?) e' altra roba...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il matrimonio era il corollario del sogno.
> del sogno di stare con lei, tutta la vita e in un certo modo.
> cioè lontano dal sospetto del tradimento e del rancore,
> banale, stupido, egoistico e maschilista se vuoi ma il suo sogno
> ...


Quindi?
Secondo te è successo qualcosa di irreparabile?
Due adulti con due figli dovrebbero costruire il futuro, loro e dei figli, con maggiore realismo e maturità senza sogni che crollano scoprendo che si sta costruendo con un essere umano.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo:
> 
> *Benvenuto nel club dei cornuti*
> 
> ...


Non so la tua storia ma definirsi cornuto non è bello.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Secondo te è successo qualcosa di irreparabile?
> Due adulti con due figli dovrebbero costruire il futuro, loro e dei figli, con maggiore realismo e maturità senza sogni che crollano scoprendo che si sta costruendo con un essere umano.


fai ridere.
che fai accetti la versione delle corna?
allora non sono più due telefonate... quindi?
guistamente, meglio che tira avanti la baracca, ci sono le due creature in mezzo.
ok, tira sta baracca, guarda che fine fece quello che desideravi, 
e continua ad andare avanti.
non ti preuccupare crepi presto, prestissimo
... dicono che il rancore represso... aiuta.


----------



## tesla (29 Gennaio 2013)

se lei non stava bene e magari covava della scontentezza ci può stare che sia caduta nel gioco di questo satrapo.
adesso sta a te valutare la sua sincerità e vedere se può esistere un progetto comune.
ma senza fretta.
magari puoi aspettare per il matrimonio, è ragionevole che tu sia scottato ed è giusto che ti ritiri in difesa.
aspetta e valuta, perdonare si può e può valerne la pena, soprattutto se lei ha fatto solo la coglioncella per sms.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
> La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> ...


Uhm. trent'anni sono tanti, dammi retta. Quello che voglio dire è che una cosa è civettare al telefono con un ehm... anziano volpone che ti ricopre di complimenti e  che, appunto, ti fa sentire desiderata come non ti senti più da tempo. Altra cosa è trovarti davanti uno che ha 30 anni più di te e immaginarti la scenetta. Oddio, so che ci sono persone che hanno predilezioni particolari... ma sono rare. Non credo sarebbe successo nulla tra loro. Tra voi invece qualcosa è successo. Tu sai adesso che lei ha dei bisogni. Puoi stare lì a dire ' ah... le donne...' oppure pensarci seriamente.  Perchè di un uomo che ha 30 anni di più o ti innamori( e può essere) perchè è una persona eccezionale... o ci giochi e all'ultimo gli fai ciao ciao con la manina. Ma la prossima volta, se lei in coppia si sente sola, potrebbe non essere solo un gioco.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so la tua storia ma definirsi cornuto non è bello.


e perchè mai,
perchè tutta questa connotazione negativa,
cosa c'è di miserevole nell'esser cornuti?

allora se sentito cosi, 
in negativo è perchè in fondo io... tradito
 ho mancato.

non sei contenta di esser stata... *definita*?
vanne fiera ora.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> fai ridere.
> che fai accetti la versione delle corna?
> allora non sono più due telefonate... quindi?
> guistamente, meglio che tira avanti la baracca, ci sono le due creature in mezzo.
> ...


Non accetto nessuna versione. Intanto non uso i termini corna e cornuto perché mi sembrano egocentrici e fanno ricadere sul tradito resonsabilità che sono del traditore. Poi in questo caso il traimento non sembra proprio che ci sia stato. Se non c'è stato perché scoperta o perché non lo avrebbe fatto non cambia tantissimo perché la situazione è di un interesse, di un'infatuazione iniziale che lei ha riconosciuto come sbagliata e causata da uno stato di confusione e depressione.
Terzo ognuno parla per la propria esperienza ma non si deve proiettare il proprio dolore e rancore sugli altri aspettandosi dagli altri le nostre scelte o addirittura che facciano quel che noi non ci sentiamo di fare. 
Aspettiamo che mazziato ritorni e ci spieghi meglio quel che prova e pensa. Nel frattempo è meglio non ingigantire una cosa, grave triste che sarebbe stato meglio non fosse avvenuta, ma superabile.


----------



## tesla (29 Gennaio 2013)

concordo che ci voglia un po' di tatto in certi casi


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> concordo che ci voglia un po' di tatto in certi casi


ciao Tes! come va?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
> La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> ...


vuoi ancora sposarla?
almeno per ora io fermerei questa cosa se c'è altro che ti turba ...
non che cambi dalla convivenza al matrimonio come tenore di vita 
ma il matrimonio deve essere una cosa in cui credi a meno che non volevate fafar questo passo solo per qquestioni burocratiche...


ps:
posso chiamarti Tato ...
Mazziato non si può leggere...


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

Come detto, è meglio non sposarsi alla luce di questa vicenda, perchè se ti sposassi non potresti usarre come scusa il supposto tradimento con il vecchio bavoso. ALlo stato attuale la tua gerontofila compagna deve sapere che se non vi sposate è una sua responsabilità e che la sua ricerca di stare meglio in maniera sbagliata ha portato a conseguenze, ma devi renderle anche noto che le cose si possono riparare, sta a lei decidere il quanto umilmente si porrà davanti a te, che da quanto hai detto non hai alcuna colpa se non farla sentire strafiga come voleva sentirsi (scusa, ma la tua lei è una insicura del cazzo??? Perchè io ho una regola, le donne insicure andrebbero buttate giù dalla rupe da piccole, come facevano gli spartani per altro).
Ciao


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2013)

*No*

Io vorrei capire cosa c'entra la depressione,la nascita di due bimbe,cosa stupenda,con un altro pisellone all'orizzonte,non capisco l'attinenza!Sarò tarato io.....!


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire cosa c'entra la depressione,la nascita di due bimbe,cosa stupenda,con un altro pisellone all'orizzonte,non capisco l'attinenza!Sarò tarato io.....!


Sei depresso??? Se vuoi ti do il pisellone allora!!! Non si fanno distizioni.


----------



## tesla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Tes! come va?


molto bene grazie :kiss:



oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire cosa c'entra la depressione,la nascita di due bimbe,cosa stupenda,con un altro pisellone all'orizzonte,non capisco l'attinenza!Sarò tarato io.....!


credo che la sequenza sia: due bimbe---> depressione (post partum?) ----> fatica e sacrifici con le bimbe----> stanca e magari frustrata-----> consolazione col tizio in questione.
non è impossibile cadere nella rete di lusinghe di qualche satrapo mandrillone che ti fa sentire la dea dell'amore.
in un momento down anzi, le probabilità sono altissime.


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> molto bene grazie :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi la depressione è sinonimo di insalsicciate???
Non so da depresso allora che dovrei fare, prendere salamini a tutto spiano???


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non accetto nessuna versione. Intanto non uso i termini corna e cornuto perché mi sembrano egocentrici e fanno ricadere sul tradito resonsabilità che sono del traditore. *Poi in questo caso il traimento non sembra proprio che ci sia stato. *Se non c'è stato perché scoperta o perché non lo avrebbe fatto non cambia tantissimo perché la situazione è di un interesse, di un'infatuazione iniziale che lei ha riconosciuto come sbagliata e causata da uno stato di confusione e depressione.
> Terzo ognuno parla per la propria esperienza ma non si deve proiettare il proprio dolore e rancore sugli altri aspettandosi dagli altri le nostre scelte o addirittura che facciano quel che noi non ci sentiamo di fare.
> Aspettiamo che mazziato ritorni e ci spieghi meglio quel che prova e pensa. Nel frattempo è meglio non ingigantire una cosa, grave triste che sarebbe stato meglio non fosse avvenuta, ma superabile.




Anche questo dipende dai punti di vista.
Io arriverei a considerarlo un tradimento non consumato perché scoperto prima. 
Per Mazziato si è infranta l'idea che aveva di loro come coppia.
Non voglio neanch'io ingigantire la cosa, che anche per me è superabile, ma capisco che per lui sia finito l'idillio. 
E il matrimonio, se ci sarà, non avrà più lo stesso sapore.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche questo dipende dai punti di vista.
> Io arriverei a considerarlo un tradimento non consumato perché scoperto prima.
> Per Mazziato si è infranta l'idea che aveva di loro come coppia.
> Non voglio neanch'io ingigantire la cosa, che anche per me è superabile, ma capisco che per lui sia finito l'idillio.
> E il matrimonio, se ci sarà, non avrà più lo stesso sapore.


Ma Diletta meglio passare la vita in una vera trincea, meglio passare per veri campi minati, meglio vivere braccato e da fuggiasco consapevole che ci saranno attentati e imboscate...da cui godere di uscirne vivo...

che non

vivere in un idillio fasullo no?

Vediamo io colgo sempre con tanta simpatia la tua pura e candida ingenuità...

Se tu fossi stata una donna più maliziosa...mai avresti creduto che lui sarebbe cambiato con il matrimonio no?

Ti saresti detta...
Ok porto a casa sto porcon qua...e metto in conto che possa anche combinarmine...
perchè a lui piace troppo la figa no?

E avresti scansato quella montagna di dolore...

Ma te ne dico un'altra DIletta.
Se io sono tuo marito e non me ne frega più niente di te...
Mica mi farei riguardi a raccontarti tutte le mie malefatte no?
Perchè appunto non me ne fregherebbe un casso di perderti...o peggio di farti star male...
ti direi...ah volevi sincerità..benissimus...adesso le senti tutte le mie verità...

Ma hai ragione...
"certi" uomini e "certe" donne sono proprio come le descrivi tu...

Certe altre e sono le peggiori...

Passano la vita a spacciarsi per quel che non sono...
E fanno di tutto per salvarsi la faccia eh?

Questo ti dico per ricordarti di non generalizzare no?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
> La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> ...



Mi sembra di capire che tu pensi lei ti abbia tradito.

Se così fosse, aggiunto a quello che hai scritto, "minacce di suicidio"  etc, diventa un tour de force veramente pensante da affrontare.

Io non so che consigliarti, credo che dopo la scoperta di un tradimento, ci siano quei chiarimenti che servono ad entrambi per capire cosa fare del proprio futuro.

Adesso quella che è la tua storia sembra un'incognita alla quale io non so trovare soluzione, se non quella di avere risposte serie precise e vere.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Diletta meglio passare la vita in una vera trincea, meglio passare per veri campi minati, meglio vivere braccato e da fuggiasco consapevole che ci saranno attentati e imboscate...da cui godere di uscirne vivo...
> 
> che non
> 
> ...



Certo, se l'idillio è fasullo, e lo è quasi sempre, molto meglio vivere nel reale, con tutto il truce che contiene. 
Rendiamoci però conto che Mazziato è reduce da una scoperta recente ed è novizio.
Ma toccherà anche a lui scoprire questa verità e sarà illuminato. Diamogli tempo...


----------



## tesla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi la depressione è sinonimo di insalsicciate???
> Non so da depresso allora che dovrei fare, prendere salamini a tutto spiano???


che scemo che sei, ma quale sinonimo di salsicciate 
intanto non siamo sicuri che abbia preso delle "salsicciate" e nemmeno "a tutto spiano".
lo capisci anche tu che una persona insoddisfatta può intrallazzare per tirarsi su il morale no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, se l'idillio è fasullo, e lo è quasi sempre, molto meglio vivere nel reale, con tutto il truce che contiene.
> Rendiamoci però conto che Mazziato è reduce da una scoperta recente ed è novizio.
> Ma toccherà anche a lui scoprire questa verità e sarà illuminato. Diamogli tempo...


AIutiamolo DIletta...
Novelli Virgili...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> che scemo che sei, ma quale sinonimo di salsicciate
> intanto non siamo sicuri che abbia preso delle "salsicciate" e nemmeno "a tutto spiano".
> lo capisci anche tu che una persona insoddisfatta può intrallazzare per tirarsi su il morale no?


ma... tutto 'sto polverone per qualche sms, poi? Trincee, idillio fasullo, truce... magari questa donna si è lasciata tentare a fare solo un po' la civetta... almeno, da quello che ha scritto Mazziato io capisco questo.


----------



## JON (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
> La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> ...


Quando parli di vita che ti "piaceva", e lo rimarchi anche, mi dai l'impressione di chi, tuttosommato, era sereno. Una condizione che è quella che più si avvicina al concetto di fedeltà.

Può essere purtroppo un'arma a doppio taglio, visto che quello che sta bene a te non è detto che abbia la stessa valenza per l'altro. Benchè in coppia, restate pur sempre soggetti distinti e diversi.

Non cadere nell'errore di non comunicare i tuoi malumori, probabilmente anche l'altra campana ne avrà qualcuno da manifestare (qualcosa ha già detto). In base alla realtà, scremata dalle normali mistificazioni che un traditore inevitabilmente produce, tiri somme e bilanci su una vita, la tua, che ha le sue priorità. Il tradimento si supera, a volte scopri che non ti appartiene, ma lo scoglio si supera con nuove certezze.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Quando parli di vita che ti "piaceva", e lo rimarchi anche, mi dai l'impressione di chi, tuttosommato, era sereno. Una condizione che è quella che più si avvicina al concetto di fedeltà.
> 
> Può essere purtroppo un'arma a doppio taglio, visto che quello che sta bene a te non è detto che abbia la stessa valenza per l'altro. Benchè in coppia, restate pur sempre soggetti distinti e diversi.
> 
> Non cadere nell'errore di non comunicare i tuoi malumori, probabilmente anche l'altra campana ne avrà qualcuno da manifestare (qualcosa ha già detto). In base alla realtà, scremata dalle normali mistificazioni che un traditore inevitabilmente produce, tiri somme e bilanci su una vita, la tua, che ha le sue priorità. Il tradimento si supera, a volte scopri che non ti appartiene, ma lo scoglio si supera con nuove certezze.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... tutto 'sto polverone per qualche sms, poi? Trincee, idillio fasullo, truce... magari questa donna si è lasciata tentare a fare solo un po' la civetta... almeno, da quello che ha scritto Mazziato io capisco questo.



Leggi bene quello che ha scritto: continuo uso del telefonino e mess affettuosi.
Il fare solo un po' la civetta non prevede questo copione...per lo meno a casa mia.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Leggi bene quello che ha scritto: continuo uso del telefonino e mess affettuosi.
> Il fare solo un po' la civetta non prevede questo copione...per lo meno a casa mia.


Eh DIletta...
Ma sono le nuove civette queste no?
Sono molto attrezzate...
E ti dicono...

Ma caro non lamentarti
ho la mia vita sociale no?

Ma in genere certi mariti
prendono il cellulare

e glielo gettano dalla finestra no?

( Ma certi mariti)


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Leggi bene quello che ha scritto: continuo uso del telefonino e mess affettuosi.
> Il fare solo un po' la civetta non prevede questo copione...per lo meno a casa mia.


ma non si erano mai visti! 
voglio dire... hanno due bimbi piccoli... saranno sulla trentina, forse più giovani.
allora... hai trent'anni, ti senti giù, sei in crisi... in qualche maniera vieni a contatto con un uomo. Internet, direi.
Magari un bel forum di quelli dove tante neo mamme che non lavorano e hanno un lavoro part-time vanno a sfogarsi e raccontarsi le loro paure, di non essere più attraente, di essere oramai vista solo come madre dei figli ecc...

Comincia a parlare con uno, si scambiano i telefoni, lui la intorta per bene e quei complimenti la fanno sentire meglio.
Non è una bella cosa, eh? ma non è vero tradimento, perchè quell'uomo non è reale, è solo un mucchio di parole. E ha 30 anni più di lei. Diletta... tu a 30 anni avresti mai preso in considerazione di avere un rapporto con uno di 60 che puoi solo immaginare? Io no.
Secondo me lei non sarebbe neppure arrivata a vederlo, il vecchio marpione.
Ma resta un fatto: lei ha avuto bisogno di un qualcosa che era fuori dalla coppia. Secondo me adesso dovrebbero chiarire questo aspetto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non si erano mai visti!
> voglio dire... hanno due bimbi piccoli... saranno sulla trentina, forse più giovani.
> allora... hai trent'anni, ti senti giù, sei in crisi... in qualche maniera vieni a contatto con un uomo. Internet, direi.
> Magari un bel forum di quelli dove tante neo mamme che non lavorano e hanno un lavoro part-time *vanno a sfogarsi e raccontarsi le loro paure, di non essere più attraente, di essere oramai vista solo come madre dei figli ecc...*
> ...


quoto tutto! Non credo non debba essere una cosa della quale non preoccuparsi, ma in senso costruttivo. E assolutamente senza le continue bombe a mano di Daniele.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non si erano mai visti!
> voglio dire... hanno due bimbi piccoli... saranno sulla trentina, forse più giovani.
> allora... hai trent'anni, ti senti giù, sei in crisi... in qualche maniera vieni a contatto con un uomo. Internet, direi.
> Magari un bel forum di quelli dove tante neo mamme che non lavorano e hanno un lavoro part-time vanno a sfogarsi e raccontarsi le loro paure, di non essere più attraente, di essere oramai vista solo come madre dei figli ecc...
> ...



Hai ragione anche te, soprattutto sul fatto che dovrebbero chiarire il bisogno di un qualcosa da parte di lei.
:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non si erano mai visti!
> voglio dire... hanno due bimbi piccoli... saranno sulla trentina, forse più giovani.
> allora... hai trent'anni, ti senti giù, sei in crisi... in qualche maniera vieni a contatto con un uomo. Internet, direi.
> Magari un bel forum di quelli dove tante neo mamme che non lavorano e hanno un lavoro part-time vanno a sfogarsi e raccontarsi le loro paure, di non essere più attraente, di essere oramai vista solo come madre dei figli ecc...
> ...


Sbri..parlo con grande cognizione di causa,il tuo discorso vale per le donne con 25 anni di matrimonio sulle spalle,ecco da quelle sempre mi sento dire''sono stufa del tran tran''che poi e'il mio motto.Ma a trent'anni non esiste.E la differenza di eta'..sempre con cognizione di causa..non vuol dire niente..se un'uomo ha charme,si tiene bene,sa parlare..becca qualunque donna.anche a 60anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..parlo con grande cognizione di causa,il tuo discorso vale per le donne con 25 anni di matrimonio sulle spalle,ecco da quelle sempre mi sento dire''sono stufa del tran tran''che poi e'il mio motto.Ma a trent'anni non esiste.E la differenza di eta'..sempre con cognizione di causa..non vuol dire niente..se un'uomo ha charme,si tiene bene,sa parlare..*becca qualunque donna.anche a 60anni*.


su questo ho grosse, grossissime perplessità. Mi ricordo ancora molto bene come vedevo i vecchi marpioni che ci provavano, quando avevo quell'età... come vecchi marpioni, appunto.  Poi esiste l'uomo affascinante a prescindere dall'età, è innegabile. Ma devi avere un coinvolgimento che va ben oltre dei messaggini del cacchio.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su questo ho grosse, grossissime perplessità. Mi ricordo ancora molto bene come vedevo i vecchi marpioni che ci provavano, quando avevo quell'età... come vecchi marpioni, appunto. Poi esiste l'uomo affascinante a prescindere dall'età, è innegabile. Ma devi avere un coinvolgimento che va ben oltre dei messaggini del cacchio.



Sbri..sempre fidati di me..il novanta per cento delle donne,alla seconda email,ti smolla il cell...e se sai parlare nella rete ci casca.La tipa in ballo di sicuro gli ha parlato...e quasi certamente visto..come dopo qualche emali e tel,avviene.


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..sempre fidati di me..il novanta per cento delle donne,alla seconda email,ti smolla il cell...e se sai parlare nella rete ci casca.La tipa in ballo di sicuro gli ha parlato...e quasi certamente visto..come dopo qualche emali e tel,avviene.


ALT....FERMI TUTTI.....
riepilogo generale.
La situazione è questa : siamo tutti e due sui 35 io più giovane d'un paio d'anni.
Sono una persona molto " pratica " mi piace andare andare al sodo , ed anche a me son sempre piaciute le donne , ne ho avute parecchie , sono un ragazzo di bella presenza decisamente benestante ( viva la modestia direte voi )
Delle avventure ne ho avute veramente tante ,so bene come fare leva su una donna in difficoltà , ma vi giuro che a situazioni del genere ho sempre girato al largo....( matrimoni , figli ecc ecc.)
Aggiungo che vengo da una famiglia di separati in casa x gli stessi miei motivi , ne ho sofferto da bambino e lei sapeva benissimo che mai avrei voluto che le mie figlie vivessero la stessa situazione....e che mai avrei perdonato.
Torniamo alla cronaca.

Non ci sposammo perchè quando le chiesi se voleva sposarmi era in cinta di un paio di settimane ( cercammo la figlia ) , e lei tenendo molto alla linea ecc disse : no dai facciamo dopo che ho partorito che non ho voglia di far le corse , di sposarmi col pancione ecc ecc
Con la prima bimba andava da dio , non si dormiva tantissimo ma stavamo bene.
Abbiamo cercato la seconda per dare una sorella alla prima prima che la mia sig.ra si avvicinasse ai 40 ...ed è arrivata subito.
Per questo non ho rimpianti , le bimbe oggi crescono e giocano insieme che è un piacere....adesso si godono veramente .....

Le " indagini " successive alla mia scoperta hanno più o meno confermato la versione data da lei , ma visti o non visti , sesso o non sesso questo non mi conforta molto....nel senso :

se una mi tratta così in quello che dovrebbe essere il periodo più bello della ns vita , bambine che si godono , casa a posto senza mutui e pensieri , matrimonio in fase di organizzazione.....

ma nei periodi brutti che casso mi fa ???? mi spara?
vale la pena che io passi anni di merda per le mie figlie , quando credo che alla fine non sarò mai più felice con lei ???? il tempo , in qualche caso ha aiutato a perdonare ? perchè io proprio a 6 mesi dal fatto non ne ho la minima intenzione....
questi sono i dubbi che attualmente mi affliggono .... e per i quali vorrei parlare con qualcuno....

Di certo non la sposerò più ne domani ne mai , certo se non avessi avuto le bambine l'avrei spedita dal suo nonnetto , e credo che debba solo ringraziare per il fatto che le continuo a stare vicino ( e pago ) in attesa che si curi.
Il matrimonio per vs info è già stato annullato .....anche perchè dato che alcune sue amiche erano a conoscenza dei fatti ( e le consideravo anche amiche mie e delle mie figlie dato che venivano a casa mia facendosi chiamare zie dalle bimbe) non vorrete proprio che vada a sposarmi con dietro quattro t...e che se la ridono dietro le mie spalle eh?
va bene che ho scelto mazziato come nick , ma proprio idiota del tutto non penso proprio di esserlo.
grazie a tutti intano per la discussione che è scaturita dalla mio mess.....  fa piacere sentire le tante opinioni diverse anche se non tutte le condivido.....


----------



## celafarò (30 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Qui concordo con te. Non deve pensare che sia crollato tutto. Anche se dovessero essersi incontrati prima non è detto che poi debba crollare tutto. Penso che una debolezza possa venire a chiunque. E non per questo bisogna mandare tutto a monte. Io parlo da traditore e non da tradito (o almeno credo...) e la mia non è una situazione da "debolezza momentanea", ma da doppia vita. Però penso che le debolezze momentanee abbiano diritto ad una rivalsa. Anche perchè spesso *le persone tradiscono anche a causa delle mancanze dell'altro.*


icredo che siano le giustificazioni che ognuno dà a se stesso per alleviare i propri sensi di colpa


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..sempre fidati di me..*il novanta per cento delle donne,alla seconda email,ti smolla il cell...*e se sai parlare nella rete ci casca.La tipa in ballo di sicuro gli ha parlato...e quasi certamente visto..come dopo qualche emali e tel,avviene.


Micio, ma dici nei siti d'incontri?


----------



## celafarò (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> ALT....FERMI TUTTI.....
> riepilogo generale.
> La situazione è questa : siamo tutti e due sui 35 io più giovane d'un paio d'anni.
> Sono una persona molto " pratica " mi piace andare andare al sodo , ed anche a me son sempre piaciute le donne , ne ho avute parecchie , sono un ragazzo di bella presenza decisamente benestante ( viva la modestia direte voi )
> ...


Capisco la tua delusione,ma credo che la situazione possa essere tranquillamente recuperata.In fondo, è un processo alle intenzioni.Non è successo niente (mi sembra di aver capito) se non qualche messaggio.Ci sono tradimenti ben peggiori.Ad esempio,mio marito dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio,appresa la notizia dell'arrivo del figlio,ha pensato bene di festeggiare con una tipa rimorchiata in un sito di relazioni extraconiugali.Come vedi,c'è gente che fa di peggio in periodi ancora più importanti.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma dici nei siti d'incontri?



si Jo...a proposito quello che e'diventato uno''sponsor''di questo sito..lo conoscevo benone.


----------



## tesla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non si erano mai visti!
> voglio dire... hanno due bimbi piccoli... saranno sulla trentina, forse più giovani.
> allora... hai trent'anni, ti senti giù, sei in crisi... in qualche maniera vieni a contatto con un uomo. Internet, direi.
> Magari un bel forum di quelli dove tante neo mamme che non lavorano e hanno un lavoro part-time vanno a sfogarsi e raccontarsi le loro paure, di non essere più attraente, di essere oramai vista solo come madre dei figli ecc...
> ...


vorrei approvarti ma non posso, quindi ti abbraccio solo :kiss:



@mazziato: non ci hai detto nulla di lei. come si comporta e cosa fa per riconquistare la tua fiducia.
capisco che tu non abbia voglia di perdonare, ma fra quelche tempo potrebbero esserci gli estremi per questa svolta


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Capisco la tua delusione,ma credo che la situazione possa essere tranquillamente recuperata.In fondo, è un processo alle intenzioni.Non è successo niente (mi sembra di aver capito) se non qualche messaggio.Ci sono tradimenti ben peggiori.Ad esempio,mio marito dopo 6 mesi di matrimonio,appresa la notizia dell'arrivo del figlio,ha pensato bene di festeggiare con una tipa rimorchiata in un sito di relazioni extraconiugali.Come vedi,c'è gente che fa di peggio in periodi ancora più importanti.


MAH...la certezza non c'è mai....prove o non prove....
Di certo c'è che al nonnetto inviava messaggi quando andava a nanna perchè le bambine l'avevano sfiancata ( le tengono i nonni fino alle 3 del pomeriggio ) e per me era stanca......
quindi , grosse scusanti perdonatemi ma credo che proprio non ne abbia.
l'ultimo messaggio , inviato mentre io l'aspettavo sul divano , l'ha inviato dal bagno scrivendogli " ciao splendore " ...." "un dolce pensiero "....
Se poi occorre utilizzare la scusante depressione-parto-bambine -casa-ecc  per me va bene
che ci creda è tuto un altro paio di maniche ....
Scusate eh....ma se io li ho scoperti il martedì , e il giov avevano intenzione di fare l'aperitivo ......
Ma pensate che io creda che il nonno se ne andava a casa con le pive nel sacco ???? Capirai che uno di 60 anni , separato , prende e si presenta li per un aperitivo....poi va a casina sulla sedia a dondolo ....campa cavallo.......
come vi ho detto non è che abbia avuto poche storie ....qualcosina ne mastico anche io.....


Non cerchiamo giustificazioni per lei che proprio non ce ne sono..... 
quello che ho chiesto io è quale sia una strada per discutere ragionevolmente della cosa con un professionista .....
Se non riesco a liberarmi della rabbia che ho dentro.....prima o poi scoppio....me ne rendo conto benissimo....
Dato che ho due splendide bambine , a me proprio non va di essere nervoso per sta cosa. Ma non si può nemmeno resettare il cervello quando si entra in casa la sera......almeno per me sta diventando uno sforzo davvero immane.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> MAH...la certezza non c'è mai....prove o non prove....
> Di certo c'è che al nonnetto inviava messaggi quando andava a nanna perchè le bambine l'avevano sfiancata ( le tengono i nonni fino alle 3 del pomeriggio ) e per me era stanca......
> quindi , grosse scusanti perdonatemi ma credo che proprio non ne abbia.
> l'ultimo messaggio , inviato mentre io l'aspettavo sul divano , l'ha inviato dal bagno scrivendogli " ciao splendore " ...." "un dolce pensiero "....
> ...



Ascolta che io di quella roba..modestamente..ne so tantissimo....

non esiste scambiarsi sms tanto affettuosi..con chi manco hai visto..sono cose che si fanno ''dopo''non esiste neanche che al primo incontro si vada oltre il darsi la mano e, un bacio sulla guancia ai saluti ...quindi stai tranquillo,se sei certo non si siano visti..viceversa sei alce.
Ultima annotazione...non me ne mancano tanti a 60..pero'mi ''vedo''con una che ne ha 29.
Mica tutti sai a 60 anni sono pelati,con la pancia..e l'aria da salmone bollito.....ocio il
a tuo''rivale''......


----------



## celafarò (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> MAH...la certezza non c'è mai....prove o non prove....
> Di certo c'è che al nonnetto inviava messaggi quando andava a nanna perchè le bambine l'avevano sfiancata ( le tengono i nonni fino alle 3 del pomeriggio ) e per me era stanca......
> quindi , grosse scusanti perdonatemi ma credo che proprio non ne abbia.
> l'ultimo messaggio , inviato mentre io l'aspettavo sul divano , l'ha inviato dal bagno scrivendogli " ciao splendore " ...." "un dolce pensiero "....
> ...


capisco la rabbia e la frustrazione,ti divorano.Tutto sommato,però,vorrei tanto essere al posto tuo.Tua moglie non è giustificabile,ma più in là,il pensiero che non abbia materializzato l'atto, potrebbe aiutarti a superare tutto.Costituisce qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi con tutte le proprie forze per poter ricostruire.Ora devi metabolizzare,il tuo stato d'animo è normale.Io l'ho vissuto durante il periodo della gravidanza mettendo a rischio il bambino.Ho dovuto sopportare cose intollerabili,come ad esempio le sue parole su quanto non lo volesse questo figlio.Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che tu possa ricucire questo rapporto o,in caso contrario,che possiate trovare la vostra serenità.In bocca al lupo


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> vorrei approvarti ma non posso, quindi ti abbraccio solo :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come vuoi che si comporti ?  
tutti i gg mi chide se va tutto bene....ma cosa vuoi che vada bene , lasciami stare...sei in cura , speriamo che finisca presto , che finita quella dobbiamo curare la coppia se una cura si troverà.....

quando è andata dallo psichiatra ( anzi , siamo andati ) le ha dato delle bombe x dormire dato che lei lamentava che dormiva poco. io torno alle 7 / 8 dal lavoro , si cena , poi bambine a letto  e ci vuole almeno un'ora tra tutte e due per prepararle ( latte , denti , pigiama , favola ) e portarle a nanna ....Poi ci si vede alle 11 , cotti tutti e due , vedo che lei si sforza per stare un po' con me ....
ma io credo che sia la situazione che c'è un po' a casa di tutti quelli nella ns., situazione.
Se il nonnetto aveva il grillo che cura la depressione...avrebbe la fila davanti a casa....NO?

Vedo che un po' si impegna , ma sinceramente per me non abbastanza.
Non so se attualmente anche farmi un monumento sia x me sufficiente , a dirla tutta e mi importa anche poco , oggi.
Diciamo che sto " attendendo " qualche risultato dalle cure che fa....non mi va di vanificare il lavoro che si sta facendo per sentirmi dire le cose di 6 mesi fa. 
-non mi sentivo bella......( si per me no ma per il nonno si eh.....)
-non avevo tempo per me ( sai che a me ed ai nonni ne rimane molto )
-tu quando avevo bisongo non c'eri...( ho provato a tornare prima a casa sacrificando il lavoro ....lasciamo perdere , un continuo : ah non fare così ....non dire così alle bambine )


io non nego le mie colpe , e posso anche ammettere di averla trascurata come tempo passato con lei.....
ma ormai il tempo con lei era una cosa bestiale.....un continuo a sentire una che si lamenta...e non era mai stata così....


----------



## celafarò (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> come vuoi che si comporti ?
> tutti i gg mi chide se va tutto bene....ma cosa vuoi che vada bene , lasciami stare...sei in cura , speriamo che finisca presto , che finita quella dobbiamo curare la coppia se una cura si troverà.....
> 
> quando è andata dallo psichiatra ( anzi , siamo andati ) le ha dato delle bombe x dormire dato che lei lamentava che dormiva poco. io torno alle 7 / 8 dal lavoro , si cena , poi bambine a letto  e ci vuole almeno un'ora tra tutte e due per prepararle ( latte , denti , pigiama , favola ) e portarle a nanna ....Poi ci si vede alle 11 , cotti tutti e due , vedo che lei si sforza per stare un po' con me ....
> ...


ritengo non ci siano giustificazione a certi atteggiamenti.Certo,ora è facile accusare l'altro di mancanze,ma una persona che ama davvero il compagno e che intende costruire qualcosa,ne parla.Doveva spiegarti le sue ragioni,le sue frustrazioni e lasciare che tu agissi di conseguenza.Non sopporto quest'atteggiamento è come voler scaricare le proprie responsabilità sugli altri.


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ascolta che io di quella roba..modestamente..ne so tantissimo....
> 
> non esiste scambiarsi sms tanto affettuosi..con chi manco hai visto..sono cose che si fanno ''dopo''non esiste neanche che al primo incontro si vada oltre il darsi la mano e, un bacio sulla guancia ai saluti ...quindi stai tranquillo,se sei certo non si siano visti..viceversa sei alce.
> Ultima annotazione...non me ne mancano tanti a 60..pero'mi ''vedo''con una che ne ha 29.
> ...


no no...intendiamoci.....
non sminuisco proprio i sessantenni , spero anche io di essere ancora in forma e piacente sui sessanta.....
e complimenti per la tua conquista ....
nemmeno sminuisco il mio " rivale " ...bell'ometto , ricco ( casualmente eh ) , curato , ed elegante ....analfabeta nel vero senso della parola , ma oh...mio è toccato questo!

Direi però a mia discolpa che proprio non son da meno , che mi spacco il c..o per la mia famiglia , e che non mi meritavo proprio di esser trattato così.
Capisci bene che il chiamarlo nonnetto ecc, è una magra consolazione per me .....
Di certo preferirei stampargli un diretto nei denti ....ma anche qui devo pensare alle mie piccole.....


----------



## celafarò (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> no no...intendiamoci.....
> non sminuisco proprio i sessantenni , spero anche io di essere ancora in forma e piacente sui sessanta.....
> e complimenti per la tua conquista ....
> nemmeno sminuisco il mio " rivale " ...bell'ometto ,* ricco ( casualmente eh )* , curato , ed elegante ....analfabeta nel vero senso della parola , ma oh...mio è toccato questo!
> ...


stai insinuando che tua moglie rincorre solo uomini benestanti?


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

capirai....la settimana prima eravamo andati :
al sabato a confermare la villa dove dci saremmo sposati...
la domenica al matrimonio di un mio amico....


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> stai insinuando che tua moglie rincorre solo uomini benestanti?


No no...sto insinuando che...anzi no. 

Ho constatato che alla mia mancata signora è stato fatto fare un tenore di vita che senza di me si sarebbe sognata , tenore che chiaramente ha il prezzo che occorre sgobbare ed anche parecchio ...ed a me sta benissimo.
Anche a me piace vivere bene , togliermi qualche sfizio in più e toglierlo anche ai miei familiari.
Dato che il denaro non casca dal cielo, almeno a casa mia , mi tocca lavorare. 
Per fortuna che di questi tempi ce ne sia e ringrazio anche per la possibilità di fare qualcosa in più rispetto a parecchie coppie di ns. coetanei.

detto questo ....ripeto : sarà un caso!! ma si è cercata un nonno ricco....quindi non insinuo...constato.


----------



## tesla (30 Gennaio 2013)

sarà un caso  ma a ne "splendore" lo dicono anche prima di qualsiasi coinvolgimento :rock:


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sarà un caso  ma a ne "splendore" lo dicono anche prima di qualsiasi coinvolgimento :rock:


A me mai....nel caso rispondo grazie non col mio num cellulare....in particolare se si tratta di donne che si sposano tra qualche mese...


----------



## VikyMaria (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, no...... volevo citare questo, quello, poi son giunta alla soluzione che in 'sto thread ci avrei perse ore a citare e dira la mia, alla fine ho rinunciato: infatti rodo da due giorni.....


MAPPORCOZZIO!!!!!!! Come ha detto Diletta, alla fine eran messaggi, non si son visti, ecc.... ma io leggo l'autore del thread: "forse la scusa e' il dopo-parto, ma per me non regge..... adesso sta in cura, ma non e' abbastanza..... mandava messaggi affettuosi, sono in bestia...... un sessantenne se ci fa l'aperitivo, non andava a casa senza la scopata..... lei ci messaggiava quindi se non e' stupida sapeva che la voleva scopata...... e' depressa ma vaffanculo son incazzato....." 


Ma.... OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gli mandava i messaggi con scritto "splendore"????? VAFFANCUORE!!!!! Io chiamo splendore tutti gli autisti Bartolini, quando mi consegnan la merce 5 minuti prima!!!!! E NON ME LI TROMBO!!!!!!!! Chiamo splendore il ragazzo che deve prepararmi kili di patate pelate al lavoro: E NON ME LO TROMBO!!!!! Ma sapete con quanti dico "tesoro, amore, dolcezza"..... salvo poi mangiarge loro le orecchie, quando sbagliano o ritardano????? Ma per favore va..... splendore......


Poi..... le menate e i problemi che nascono in una PERSONA, con un nuovo figlio, magari il sentirsi il peso, l'essere da sola, che se la bimba sta bene c'hai un cazzo da fare, ti metti alla tv, ti appisoli per inedia..... poi di soprassalto ti svegli: bimba che urla, corri, dito incastrato nel seggiolone: piango e la libero, mi dispero, mi dico che non son capace, vorrei dirlo a qualcuno ma son sola, SO che non mi appisolero' mai piu', voglio farmi perdonare dalla mia creatura, vorrei chiedere scusa, riparare, tornare in dietro, per .... vedo l'orologio.... avevo solo chiusi gli occhi, 1 minuto.... a chi lo dico? Chi mi dice "no dai amore, e' stato niente...." Oppure anche: "sei una negletta!!!!", a chi???? Il frigo me lo dice? Il tostapane????? Poi son depressa, o strana, o parlo e mi sfogo con qualcuno, e son pure zoccola????? E si' che io di figlia ne ho avuta una soltanto..... e me la son cavata bene: niente farmaci e niente "salsicce", ma dire che e' poco..... 'fancuore va'.......

Diciamo che il sessantenne che l'ascoltava c'aveva l'idea. Come dice Lothar, "amici-amici, amici un cazzo: se me la dai e' meglio", giusto? Beh ma non decide il tipo: TUTTO si decide in due! Non son convinta affatto che anche il piu' preparato dei "trombeur", possa davvero broccolarmi se non c'e' da parte mia l'idea..... e su questo, la moglie di "mazziato" non mi pare ci sian prove che abbia ceduto.... a parte qualche "splendore"..... Ma dico: anche io a volte mi son sfogata, portando in giro mia figlia (che adoravo ed adoro, SIA CHIARO, nessuno mi dica che ero egoista..... ), mi son sfogata con mia mamma: "aiuto.... a volte mi sento tuttele responsabilita', a volte vorrei un aiuto....", mi son sfogata con le mie amiche: "aiuto.... a volte mi sento tuttele responsabilita', a volte vorrei un aiuto....", a volte con un collega.... a volte con la mia amica che ha un bar: e magari qualcuno mi ha ascoltata, e gli ho detto: "aiuto.... a volte mi sento tuttele responsabilita', a volte vorrei un aiuto...."....e questo e' stato carino.... e magari l'ho perdipiu' chiamato SPLENDORE!!!! Ma chi se ne frega, non glie l'ho data, non glie l'avrei data manco per sogno, e se questo ci sperava we.... forse si, forse si intuiva pure, ma, CAZZI SUOI!!!!!!!


Io son molto attiva in oratorio nel nostro quartiere, parlo tanto col "Don", e per quanto ne so, chissa'.... vorrebbe un golino? Darmi "due colpi"???? Non lo escludo affatto, ma ci chiacchiero volentieri, mi ci sfogo pure, E STOP!!!!!!


Fino a prova contraria, la povera moglie e madre di mazziato, ha trovato una persona esterna, con la quale e' entrata in confidenza: puo' voler dire soltanto, che ha trovato quella persona con cui potere esprimere alcuni dubbi, alcuni problemi, alcune remore..... che NON SI DICONO AL MARITO NE' ALLA MOGLIE!!!! E che qualcuno mi dica che sbaglio, QUI in un forum, ove ognuno si confessa e chiede consiglio!!!!!!!L'altro se la voleva fare? Povero lui..... 

Adesso 'sta donna e' in cura per depressione, ha tirato avanti 2 figlie, mandata in cura da un marito che le fa pesare la fine dei cieli e della terra sulle spalle, per dei "messaggi affettuosi".... che io li mando anche a mio zio e mio fratello, senza ripeto: andarci a letto!!!! E comunque questi e' qui ancora, a reiterare la sua rabbia repressa e istinto di altre cure, di coppia dice lui.... ma in realta' vuole ancora indagare su di lei, dai: e' cosi' palese.....

Finite le parole...... puntini-puntini, MV.


----------



## Zod (30 Gennaio 2013)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mah, no...... volevo citare questo, quello, poi son giunta alla soluzione che in 'sto thread ci avrei perse ore a citare e dira la mia, alla fine ho rinunciato: infatti rodo da due giorni.....
> 
> 
> MAPPORCOZZIO!!!!!!! Come ha detto Diletta, alla fine eran messaggi, non si son visti, ecc.... ma io leggo l'autore del thread: "forse la scusa e' il dopo-parto, ma per me non regge..... adesso sta in cura, ma non e' abbastanza..... mandava messaggi affettuosi, sono in bestia...... un sessantenne se ci fa l'aperitivo, non andava a casa senza la scopata..... lei ci messaggiava quindi se non e' stupida sapeva che la voleva scopata...... e' depressa ma vaffanculo son incazzato....."
> ...


Caspita! Tanto valeva chiudere con :
"L'amor che move il sole e l'altre stelle"

S*B


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Mah, no...... volevo citare questo, quello, poi son giunta alla soluzione che in 'sto thread ci avrei perse ore a citare e dira la mia, alla fine ho rinunciato: infatti rodo da due giorni.....
> 
> 
> MAPPORCOZZIO!!!!!!! Come ha detto Diletta, alla fine eran messaggi, non si son visti, ecc.... ma io leggo l'autore del thread: "forse la scusa e' il dopo-parto, ma per me non regge..... adesso sta in cura, ma non e' abbastanza..... mandava messaggi affettuosi, sono in bestia...... un sessantenne se ci fa l'aperitivo, non andava a casa senza la scopata..... lei ci messaggiava quindi se non e' stupida sapeva che la voleva scopata...... e' depressa ma vaffanculo son incazzato....."
> ...


Fortuna che almeno tu hai la verità' in tasca.....a parte il fatto che se vuoi ti giro tutte le mail io vi ho informati solo Dell' ultimo mess...
Se ti va ti mando anche qualche mail....magari quella che lui le ha mandato con foto di una sposa mentre si da da fare con 4 manzi....nel testo c'era anche scritto che se il matrimonio era così avrebbe  voluto partecipare anche lui.... Si si ti preparo subito la partecipazione.....anche io son rimasto senza parole credimi quando ho letto che lei gli ha risposto con una risatina....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... tutto 'sto polverone per qualche sms, poi? Trincee, idillio fasullo, truce... magari questa donna si è lasciata tentare a fare solo un po' la civetta... almeno, da quello che ha scritto Mazziato io capisco questo.


Tu e Tesla avete capito quel che ho capito io.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si Jo...a proposito quello che e'diventato uno''sponsor''di questo sito..lo conoscevo benone.


Sarebbe? Sai com'è, mica c'ho fatto mai caso.


----------



## VikyMaria (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Fortuna che almeno tu hai la verità' in tasca.....a parte il fatto che se vuoi ti giro tutte le mail io vi ho informati solo Dell' ultimo mess...
> Se ti va ti mando anche qualche mail....magari quella che lui le ha mandato con foto di una sposa mentre si da da fare con 4 manzi....nel testo c'era anche scritto che se il matrimonio era così avrebbe  voluto partecipare anche lui.... Si si ti preparo subito la partecipazione.....anche io son rimasto senza parole credimi quando ho letto che lei gli ha risposto con una risatina....





Allora si arriva al dunque! Che non e' lo stesso "dunque" che fin'ora ostentavi.... giusto???? E allora..... 


Le cose stan messe diversamente? Bene, ricominciamo, che foto le mandava...... avevi le mail.... ah si????? Allora scusa..... MV.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Se, oltre la rabbia, provi davvero il disprezzo che hai espresso qui, Mazziato fai bene a pensare di chiudere del tutto appena la cura fa effetto.
Nn si sta con una persona che si disprezza e non si sta con una persona che ti disprezza.
Se certe cose le pensavi anche prima (tipo che grazie a te ha fatto un salto sociale che neanche si sognava e che mentre tu lavoravi lei non faceva granché) non so perché la volessi sposare.


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Scusa.....*



VikyMaria ha detto:


> Allora si arriva al dunque! Che non e' lo stesso "dunque" che fin'ora ostentavi.... giusto???? E allora.....
> 
> 
> Le cose stan messe diversamente? Bene, ricominciamo, che foto le mandava...... avevi le mail.... ah si????? Allora scusa..... MV.


Già scusa .... Che bella parola....grazie delle scuse.... Nn mi va di spiegarti i dettagli .... Se prendi quella che ti ho scritto prima.....il fatto non è' tanto in mail mess ecc..
Io proprio nn capisco ..... Non sarò' l'uomo Dell' anno.... 1000 volte le avrò' chiesto di andare a parlare con qualcuno.... Ho chiamato le sue amiche di nascosto per vedere se a loro diceva qualcosa in più .... L'ho portata via in vacanza per staccare un po' .... Ho combinato di spedirla un paio di gg in una spa con una sua amica a rilassarsi un po' ...ma la sua amicona  x lei nn aveva mai tempo.... Ho chiamato la sua ginecologa l'unica della quale lei si fidasse , informandola e chiedendole che la indirizzasse da qualcuno...anche lei ravvisava tutti i sintomi del post partum .... Io le cartucce le avevo finite.... Lei ne aveva conservata una e ha fatto centro.... Io da sola non l'ho mai lasciata ... Anche oggi la accompagno dallo psicologo... Non toccò più' l'argomento da settimane....aiuto in casa... Ma che cazzo devo fare x una vita serena?????


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se, oltre la rabbia, provi davvero il disprezzo che hai espresso qui, Mazziato fai bene a pensare di chiudere del tutto appena la cura fa effetto.
> Nn si sta con una persona che si disprezza e non si sta con una persona che ti disprezza.
> Se certe cose le pensavi anche prima (tipo che grazie a te ha fatto un salto sociale che neanche si sognava e che mentre tu lavoravi lei non faceva granché) non so perché la volessi sposare.


Sbagli ... Mai pensato.... Mai pesato....mai sminuito quel che fa lei....magari mi son spiegato male ... Nn parlo di vestiti o cose... Parlo di serenità' del nn diversi preoccupare di qualche spesa in piu'... Di andare una volta in più dalla parrucchiera... Non per farti più bella ma per uscire un po' di casa.... Se già sei sotto pressione e poi ti continui a caricare di responsabilità prima o dopo scoppi... Nn parlare di disprezzo che nn e così


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sarà un caso  ma a ne "splendore" lo dicono anche prima di qualsiasi coinvolgimento :rock:


anche a me. E dubito sia la stessa persona


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
> La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> ...


Ma che "bellissima" storia! La tua donna che ti ricatta con la minaccia di suicidio perché per lei sarebbe un suicidio di perdere casa, figli e vita di lusso (non so fin dove, ma così suona), senza però rinuciare alla nuova fiamma che le può dare il padre che forse non ha mai avuto.

Immagino che staccare la spina per te sia piuttosto difficile, anche se ho l'idea che l'hai già staccata e ora stai a decidere se rimetterla.

Prima di tutto penserei a quel che vuoi tu per te e per le tue figlie, poi dovrai sentire, più serenamente possibile e forse in presenza di un moderatore, ad esempio un amico comune o comunque una persone che vi conosce, la tua consorte, per capire cosa ha in mente.

Il tradimento qui descritto si presenta ostico a livello di mancanza di affetti e di attenzioni, che lei probabilmente richiede, ma non ha avuto a sufficienza. Io penso che per via delle bambine hai aumentato il lavoro e non ti sei più fatto vedere tanto. Ma forse è anche una storia più vecchia e non ha nulla a che fare con te.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, però lei non lo ha visto perchè scoperta, se non fosse stata scoperta avrebbe fatto un ottimo massaggio allo scroto del vecchio porco, non dimentichiamocelo.
> 
> Carissimo, tua moglie è depressa? Dille chiaramente che per te non è depressione, ma che è mignotta dentro, cazzo sfogati un poco e falla sentire la merda che è, devi semplicemente solo sfogarti, e dopo che stia lei dallo psicologo.


Mi cominci a piacere ... non tanto per la forma che per i contenuti.

Comunque penso che si siano già incontrati, ha la matrice consumata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Già scusa .... Che bella parola....grazie delle scuse.... Nn mi va di spiegarti i dettagli .... Se prendi quella che ti ho scritto prima.....il fatto non è' tanto in mail mess ecc..
> Io proprio nn capisco ..... Non sarò' l'uomo Dell' anno.... 1000 volte le avrò' chiesto di andare a parlare con qualcuno.... Ho chiamato le sue amiche di nascosto per vedere se a loro diceva qualcosa in più .... L'ho portata via in vacanza per staccare un po' .... Ho combinato di spedirla un paio di gg in una spa con una sua amica a rilassarsi un po' ...ma la sua amicona  x lei nn aveva mai tempo.... Ho chiamato la sua ginecologa l'unica della quale lei si fidasse , informandola e chiedendole che la indirizzasse da qualcuno...anche lei ravvisava tutti i sintomi del post partum .... Io le cartucce le avevo finite.... Lei ne aveva conservata una e ha fatto centro.... Io da sola non l'ho mai lasciata ... Anche oggi la accompagno dallo psicologo... Non toccò più' l'argomento da settimane....aiuto in casa... *Ma che cazzo devo fare x una vita serena?*????


Capire se, stronzata delle mail e messaggini a parte... perchè il tradimento è un'altra cosa, quella è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco. Perchè finora hai fatto una lunga, lunghissima lista dei tuoi pregi facendola apparire una bambina viziata. Per carità, sei incazzato e ti capisco. Ma era la fedeltà l'unica dote di tua moglie prima?  E un'altra cosa che non capisco: perchè hai cercato tanto di farla parlare con qualcuno, amiche, ginecologa ecc... e non ne avete parlato voi?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Sbagli ... Mai pensato.... Mai pesato....mai sminuito quel che fa lei....magari mi son spiegato male ... Nn parlo di vestiti o cose... Parlo di serenità' del nn diversi preoccupare di qualche spesa in piu'... Di andare una volta in più dalla parrucchiera... Non per farti più bella ma per uscire un po' di casa.... Se già sei sotto pressione e poi ti continui a caricare di responsabilità prima o dopo scoppi... Nn parlare di disprezzo che nn e così


Hai espresso disprezzo qualche post più indietro.
Se è di adesso è più che comprensibile quando si vive un tradimento (anche parziale) e si vede che il gioco scade nella volgarità si vede in modo nuovo chi si ha accanto e il disprezzo è inevitabile.
Dici che prima non c'era e hai spiegato anche le ragioni contingenti (e un po' frivole) per le quali non vi siete sposati prima.
Ora hai motivo di essere arrabbiato e di provare disprezzo e disgusto.
Se vuoi provare a superare tutto questo cerca terapeuti esperti di mediazione di coppia, servono anche per separarsi senza vomitarsi addosso e poter restare una coppia genitoriale.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai espresso disprezzo qualche post più indietro.
> Se è di adesso è più che comprensibile quando si vive un tradimento (anche parziale) e si vede che il gioco scade nella volgarità si vede in modo nuovo chi si ha accanto e il disprezzo è inevitabile.
> Dici che prima non c'era e hai spiegato anche le ragioni contingenti (e un po' frivole) per le quali non vi siete sposati prima.
> Ora hai motivo di essere arrabbiato e di provare disprezzo e disgusto.
> Se vuoi provare a superare tutto questo cerca terapeuti esperti di mediazione di coppia, servono anche per separarsi senza vomitarsi addosso e poter restare una coppia genitoriale.


Brunetta non è disprezzo
è che quando lei sceglie un altro 
che non siamo noi
scatta sta rabbia qui.
Siamo uomini...ok "certi" uomini...no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo:
> 
> *Benvenuto nel club dei cornuti*
> 
> ...


soprattutto quello! oggi la costellazione spider è _favillosa_


----------



## mazziato (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capire se, stronzata delle mail e messaggini a parte... perchè il tradimento è un'altra cosa, quella è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco. Perchè finora hai fatto una lunga, lunghissima lista dei tuoi pregi facendola apparire una bambina viziata. Per carità, sei incazzato e ti capisco. Ma era la fedeltà l'unica dote di tua moglie prima?  E un'altra cosa che non capisco: perchè hai cercato tanto di farla parlare con qualcuno, amiche, ginecologa ecc... e non ne avete parlato voi?


Ma Secondo te se mi avesse parlato stavo lì a chiamare della gente che non so nemmeno chi sia x avere un aiuto??


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ma Secondo te se mi avesse parlato stavo lì a chiamare della gente che non so nemmeno chi sia x avere un aiuto??


ma stai calmo. Non sono mica a casa tua, sono davanti a una tastiera e cerco di capire... devo fare domande. Quindi, tu vedevi che lei non stava bene, provavi a parlarne con lei e lei non ti parlava?


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ma Secondo te se mi avesse parlato stavo lì a chiamare della gente che non so nemmeno chi sia x avere un aiuto??


Per il matrimonio sinceramente nessuno dei due lo ha preso con particolare premura.... Le bambine c'erano ed abbiamo aspettato qual che tempo in più perché potessero partecipare e divertirsi anche loro... La villa che avevamo scelto prima non era disponibile ma x nessuno dei 2 era un grosso problema .... Poi tu le chiamerai motivazioni frivole... Per me e lei nn erano problemi....


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Per il matrimonio sinceramente nessuno dei due lo ha preso con particolare premura.... Le bambine c'erano ed abbiamo aspettato qual che tempo in più perché potessero partecipare e divertirsi anche loro... La villa che avevamo scelto prima non era disponibile ma x nessuno dei 2 era un grosso problema .... Poi tu le chiamerai motivazioni frivole... Per me e lei nn erano problemi....


Hai frainteso il tono.... Ero molto calmo...  Ti dico che vedevo che era un continuo lamentarsi .... Sono ingrassata... Ho perso il latte.... Perdo i capelli...   Io cercavo di sostenerla di farla sentire bella e desideratA di ritagliare qualche spazio x noi...  Ma le bambine non le vuoi lasciare ai nonni che le tengono già' abbastanza.. Z insomma non ne proponevo una che andasse bene....x questo ho chiesto aiuto ad altri....


----------



## VikyMaria (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Hai frainteso il tono.... Ero molto calmo...  Ti dico che vedevo che era un continuo lamentarsi .... Sono ingrassata... Ho perso il latte.... Perdo i capelli...   Io cercavo di sostenerla di farla sentire bella e desideratA di ritagliare qualche spazio x noi...  Ma le bambine non le vuoi lasciare ai nonni che le tengono già' abbastanza.. Z insomma non ne proponevo una che andasse bene....x questo ho chiesto aiuto ad altri....


guarda che parli con una che c'è passata dalla depressione post partum. Solo che io i nonni li dovevo aiutare, delle due  quindi non avevo tempo per fare altro, se mi restava mezz'ora me la dormivo. Sì... c'è tutto un bel corollario di cambiamenti nel proprio corpo... e nella propria vita. Io non ho dormito più di due ore filate per anni, non sono andata dal parrucchiere per mesi e mesi. Ma sono riuscita a scrollarmela via facilmente, evidentemente era una cosa lieve nel mio caso. A volte non è così. Ma con questo non la giustifico. Però ti ripeto: non ti ha tradito, ha fatto una cazzata che, forse, se avesse portato avanti avrebbe rimpianto per tutta la vita. Ma non l'ha fatta. Non ti ha tradito. Prova a vederla così: adesso avete un'occasione perchè tu conosci la sua debolezza, lei sa che tu la conosci. Ohi... si sbaglia nella vita, eh? Come ti ha parlato lei di quei messaggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

VikyMaria ha detto:


>


ciao VM come mai tanto sorpresa?


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che parli con una che c'è passata dalla depressione post partum. Solo che io i nonni li dovevo aiutare, delle due  quindi non avevo tempo per fare altro, se mi restava mezz'ora me la dormivo. Sì... c'è tutto un bel corollario di cambiamenti nel proprio corpo... e nella propria vita. Io non ho dormito più di due ore filate per anni, non sono andata dal parrucchiere per mesi e mesi. Ma sono riuscita a scrollarmela via facilmente, evidentemente era una cosa lieve nel mio caso. A volte non è così. Ma con questo non la giustifico. Però ti ripeto: non ti ha tradito, ha fatto una cazzata che, forse, se avesse portato avanti avrebbe rimpianto per tutta la vita. Ma non l'ha fatta. Non ti ha tradito. Prova a vederla così: adesso avete un'occasione perchè tu conosci la sua debolezza, lei sa che tu la conosci. Ohi... si sbaglia nella vita, eh? Come ti ha parlato lei di quei messaggi?


Mah.... Lei dice che era lusingata dai complimenti del nonno....io nell'immediato esplosi e me ne andai di casa per un paio di giorni.... Venivo a casa per vedere le bambine quando lei era al lavoro e poi me ne andavo quando tornava...in una notte di indagini mi era crollato il mondo addosso ed ero incazzatissimo...  Dopo alcuni giorni iniziò a confessare che si sarebbero visti due gg dopo.... Nel frattempo saltavano fuori tabulati del cell e mail....li io ero aggrssivo ammetto ma ti giuro che ero fuori di me.... Eravamo appena tornati da una sett al mare con le bambine dove eravamo stati bene.... Abbiamo dormito poco ma non le ho fatto alzare mai un dito per farla staccare un po' ....come paga due gg dopo il ritorno ha iniziato sta storia ....la scusa e' stata che in ferie ero sempre per lei è al ritorno si è sentita sola... Ma casa tua la vita va diversamente? Io corro dalla matt alle 5 alla sera ma questo da prima che ci conoscessero e le e sempre andato bene... Nn può farmi una colpa di questo....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

Caro mazziato, sei il primo nella storia del forum che si è quotato per rispondere a se stesso ... senza accorgersene :rotfl:


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Caro mazziato, sei il primo nella storia del forum che si è quotato per rispondere a se stesso ... senza accorgersene :rotfl:


Nn essendo un maniaco di forum direi che non ho la minima idea di cosa abbia combinato... È una cosa molto brutta ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Nn essendo un maniaco di forum direi che non ho la minima idea di cosa abbia combinato... È una cosa molto brutta ?


No. Ma è divertente


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Mah.... Lei dice che era lusingata dai complimenti del nonno....io nell'immediato esplosi e me ne andai di casa per un paio di giorni.... Venivo a casa per vedere le bambine quando lei era al lavoro e poi me ne andavo quando tornava...in una notte di indagini mi era crollato il mondo addosso ed ero incazzatissimo...  Dopo alcuni giorni iniziò a confessare che si sarebbero visti due gg dopo.... Nel frattempo saltavano fuori tabulati del cell e mail....li io ero aggrssivo ammetto ma ti giuro che ero fuori di me.... Eravamo appena tornati da una sett al mare con le bambine dove eravamo stati bene.... Abbiamo dormito poco ma non le ho fatto alzare mai un dito per farla staccare un po' ....come paga due gg dopo il ritorno ha iniziato sta storia ....la scusa e' stata che in ferie ero sempre per lei è al ritorno si è sentita sola... Ma casa tua la vita va diversamente? Io corro dalla matt alle 5 alla sera ma questo da prima che ci conoscessero e le e sempre andato bene... Nn può farmi una colpa di questo....


No. Quando si hanno bimbi piccoli e si lavora... si corre. Anche quando sono grandi, per farti coraggio, ma quando sono piccoli la fatica fisica è enorme. Mi ricorderò sempre una notte che, sfiniti, ci mettemmo a piangere seduti per terra in corridoio. Ma questo NON giustifica quello che ha fatto lei.  Quindi non devi sentirti in colpa per questo. Avrai avuto delle mancanze ma... è normale. Quando si è travolti dal peso del lavoro e della famiglia si va avanti a testa bassa pensando che l'altro faccia lo stesso. Poi alzi la testa e ti accorgi che l'altro è andato a farsi un giretto per i fatti suoi... e ti incazzi. Giustamente. Ma lei non era ancora andata a farselo il giretto... chissà... forse non l'avrebbe mai fatto. Adesso però, se vuoi, avete l'occasione di guardarvi negli occhi tu senza ancora il dolore di essere stato tradito, lei senza il senso di colpa per averlo fatto, ed essere sinceri. Tirare fuori tutti i problemi, i tuoi, i suoi, vedere ciò che vi unisce e tirare le somme. Avete l'occasione per essere sinceri perchè avete visto quello che vi poteva succedere, come coppia. Non è una questione di chi ha più torto o più ragione, è una questione di sapere se volete ancora andare avanti assieme e di quali sono le cose da cambiare, gli errori da non fare più.  
Non credi?


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Quando si hanno bimbi piccoli e si lavora... si corre. Anche quando sono grandi, per farti coraggio, ma quando sono piccoli la fatica fisica è enorme. Mi ricorderò sempre una notte che, sfiniti, ci mettemmo a piangere seduti per terra in corridoio. Ma questo NON giustifica quello che ha fatto lei.  Quindi non devi sentirti in colpa per questo. Avrai avuto delle mancanze ma... è normale. Quando si è travolti dal peso del lavoro e della famiglia si va avanti a testa bassa pensando che l'altro faccia lo stesso. Poi alzi la testa e ti accorgi che l'altro è andato a farsi un giretto per i fatti suoi... e ti incazzi. Giustamente. Ma lei non era ancora andata a farselo il giretto... chissà... forse non l'avrebbe mai fatto. Adesso però, se vuoi, avete l'occasione di guardarvi negli occhi tu senza ancora il dolore di essere stato tradito, lei senza il senso di colpa per averlo fatto, ed essere sinceri. Tirare fuori tutti i problemi, i tuoi, i suoi, vedere ciò che vi unisce e tirare le somme. Avete l'occasione per essere sinceri perchè avete visto quello che vi poteva succedere, come coppia. Non è una questione di chi ha più torto o più ragione, è una questione di sapere se volete ancora andare avanti assieme e di quali sono le cose da cambiare, gli errori da non fare più.
> Non credi?


Diciamo che ci spero.... Non le controllo più il tel da allora ma la voglia e tanta....questo non mi sembra un gran segnale per ripartire. Inoltre è la madre dei miei figli e prima di metterle in testa altri ragionamenti meglio finisca il percorso che ha iniziato ... Sono andato anche io dal suo psicologo e ci ha chiesto come andasse la coppia .... Lei  è esplosa .... Da allora non le ha più chiesto nulla a riguardo fino all ultima visita ..E credo non sia casuale...non voglio ostacolare il lavoro dello psicologo perché vorrei riavere la mia donna il prima possibile ma a diretta tutta nn ho troppa fiducia. Vediamo il proseguo...mi son ripromesso di portarla fino al termine di questo percorso e poi vedremo cosa succede. Nel frattempo però serve un po' di sostegno anche a me...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci spero.... Non le controllo più il tel da allora ma la voglia e tanta....questo non mi sembra un gran segnale per ripartire. Inoltre è la madre dei miei figli e prima di metterle in testa altri ragionamenti meglio finisca il percorso che ha iniziato ... Sono andato anche io dal suo psicologo e ci ha chiesto come andasse la coppia .... Lei è esplosa .... Da allora non le ha più chiesto nulla a riguardo fino all ultima visita ..E credo non sia casuale...non voglio ostacolare il lavoro dello psicologo perché vorrei riavere la mia donna il prima possibile ma a diretta tutta nn ho troppa fiducia. Vediamo il proseguo...mi son ripromesso di portarla fino al termine di questo percorso e poi vedremo cosa succede. Nel frattempo però serve un po' di sostegno anche a me...


Tu sei imbufalito ed è comprensibile.
Intanto lo racconti qui e fa già bene.


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei imbufalito ed è comprensibile.
> Intanto lo racconti qui e fa già bene.


Nn posso che ringraziare tutti...vedo che più o meno siete tutti esperti di affari di cuore ... Dato che sono imbufalito ormai da 7 mesi inizio a non sopportarlo piu ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Nn posso che ringraziare tutti...vedo che più o meno siete tutti esperti di affari di cuore ... Dato che sono imbufalito ormai da 7 mesi inizio a non sopportarlo piu ...


più che altro siamo esperti traditi


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Nn posso che ringraziare tutti...vedo che più o meno siete tutti esperti di affari di cuore ... Dato che sono imbufalito ormai da 7 mesi inizio a non sopportarlo piu ...


Devi analizzare tutte le singole cose che ti fanno imbufalire e vedere quali puoi ridimensionare e non sentirle così brucianti per poter raffreddare la rabbia.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> ma nei periodi brutti che casso mi fa ???? mi spara?
> vale la pena che io passi anni di merda per le mie figlie , quando credo che alla fine non sarò mai più felice con lei ???? il tempo , in qualche caso ha aiutato a perdonare ? perchè io proprio a 6 mesi dal fatto non ne ho la minima intenzione....
> questi sono i dubbi che attualmente mi affliggono .... e per i quali vorrei parlare con qualcuno....


Cosa vuoi che possa farti più di questo? Ammesso che sia questo il tuo cruccio in questo momento.

Una che, per i suoi casi, prende una strada parallela in realtà fugge. Il rischio, in futuro, potrebbe essere che si ripeta. Ma questo dipende molto da come la crisi evolverà, mentre, col tempo, porterà alla luce le vostre personalità. Vedi, quando dici che ti sentivi bene in questo rapporto, parli solo di te. Lei invece è un discorso a parte.

Che le azioni compiute abbiano la loro importanza lo determini tu, non ci piove. Ma la valenza di quelle azioni non puoi definirle in base al tuo senso di parte lesa. Lei, tra l'altro, è malata, depressa. Che problemi ha?

Pensa che non te lo ordina il medico di tenerla con te. Anche se capisco la pena che provi mentre ti ritrovi tra due fuochi, tra la voglia di lasciarla e l'esigenza di preservare la famiglia. Dopotutto ci sei già passato e sai cosa significa.

Avete bisogno di parlare, magari scopri cose che vanno ben aldilà di quei messaggini. In questo senso potresti trovarti a concordare con quelli che ti dicono che, dopotutto, non hanno cosi tanta importanza. La vostra vita potrebbe essere più complicata di quello che è. Altresi avete bisogno di tempo, ma non per guarire, bensì per agire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci spero.... Non le controllo più il tel da allora ma la voglia e tanta....questo non mi sembra un gran segnale per ripartire. Inoltre è la madre dei miei figli e prima di metterle in testa altri ragionamenti meglio finisca il percorso che ha iniziato ... Sono andato anche io dal suo psicologo e ci ha chiesto come andasse la coppia .... Lei è esplosa .... Da allora non le ha più chiesto nulla a riguardo fino all ultima visita ..E credo non sia casuale...non voglio ostacolare il lavoro dello psicologo perché vorrei riavere la mia donna il prima possibile ma a diretta tutta nn ho troppa fiducia. Vediamo il proseguo...mi son ripromesso di portarla fino al termine di questo percorso e poi vedremo cosa succede. *Nel frattempo però serve un po' di sostegno anche a me*...


In che senso esplosa? ha avuto un crollo emotivo? Sul neretto... sì.


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In che senso esplosa? ha avuto un crollo emotivo? Sul neretto... sì.


Attualmente , diventa difficile parlare dell'argomento.....un po' perchè io per ora non ho voglia di sentirmi dire : si ma tu dovevi , si ma tu potevi......se mi avesse detto , e ripeto detto ( non fatto intuire , lanciato segnali ecc ) che non stava bene con me , che si sentiva sola , boh cosa ne so..... io per quello che vedevo e capivo le ho provate un po' tutte.....
Non ho mai discusso il fatto che mi abbia rinfacciato di averle dedicato poco tempo , ma i miei orari / impegni ..ma  sono gli stessi da quando ci conosciamo......bastava che chiedesse....una soluzione la si poteva trovare... 
Ho rinunciato a parecchie uscite con amici , perchè sapevo che dovevo dare di più a casa .....non che mi pesasse , assolutamente ma credo che avrebbe potuto essere considerato ....

L'esplosione di cui ho parlato è stato un pianto di venti minuti , senza riuscire a proferire parola al riguardo....
A me chiaramnete il dott non ha chiesto nulla ed io ho apprezzato molto il fatto che non rincarasse la dose interpellando me, poi ha cambiato argomento.
Il fatto è che anche lui sostiene che la situazione è grave nel senso che si è trascinata per molto , e che ci vorrà del tempo per ritornare a star bene. di coppia in mia presenza non ha parlato e a me lei non ha detto che abbiano affrontato il discorso. Io adesso non so se sia il caso a cura in corso , di fare con lei ragionamenti che potrebbero riportarla all'inizio della cura.... con il medico non ne ho parlato , all'ultima seduta l'ho fatta andare da sola , per vedere se senza di me ci fossero dei risultati un po' + consistenti....
Ho provato qualche volta a discuterne , ma lei si blocca...non mi risponde , sia che io la sproni , sia che la lasci fare....non ci capisco niente. Non capisco se non abbia il coraggio di ammettere che ha fatto una cazzata , se nasconda qualcosa che non mi ha detto , se voglia colpevolizzare me....
Alcune sue amiche mi han parlato , dicendo a sua insaputa, ma non ci credo molto.
Boh ...chiaramente loro cercano un po' di alleggerire la cosa....ma dato che sanno bene anche come sia io , non è che insistano molto con il perdono... sembra più che altro che vogliano sondare il terreno ma a dire il vero se vuole sapere qualcosa me lo può chiedere lei credo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Attualmente , diventa difficile parlare dell'argomento.....un po' perchè io per ora non ho voglia di sentirmi dire : si ma tu dovevi , si ma tu potevi......se mi avesse detto , e ripeto detto ( non fatto intuire , lanciato segnali ecc ) che non stava bene con me , che si sentiva sola , boh cosa ne so..... io per quello che vedevo e capivo le ho provate un po' tutte.....
> Non ho mai discusso il fatto che mi abbia rinfacciato di averle dedicato poco tempo , ma i miei orari / impegni ..ma sono gli stessi da quando ci conosciamo......bastava che chiedesse....una soluzione la si poteva trovare...
> Ho rinunciato a parecchie uscite con amici , perchè sapevo che dovevo dare di più a casa .....non che mi pesasse , assolutamente ma credo che avrebbe potuto essere considerato ....
> 
> ...


Può darsi che quello che ha fatto non se lo sappia spiegare lei per prima, e se ne vergogni pure. Non dico che sia così... ma mi pare probabile. Dalle tempo di capire. Poi, per esperienza, te ne dico un'altra: non c'è nulla che lei ti possa dire a proposito di quello che ha fatto che tu giudicheresti accettabile. Perchè indubbiamente lei ha sbagliato. Prova a pensarci. E ha fatto pure la figura della fagiana ad abboccare all'amo dell'anziano marpione. Ma io un dubbio ce l'ho. Si è fatta beccare troppo, troppo facilmente. Quasi come se, un po', volesse essere beccata, visto anche che in casa tu ci sei poco. 
Un annoso problema dei rapporti uomo-donna sta nel fatto che spesso la donna, da un gesto, da una parola, pretende che l'uomo capisca tutto quello che c'è dietro. Ma voi uomini siete lineari, se volete dire una cosa la dite, e vi aspettate che se qualcuno vuole farvi capire una cosa, la spieghi per bene. Invece noi donne... segnali di fumo. E se non li cogliete... non avete ascoltato, noi la nostra parte l'avevamo fatta. Perchè noi siamo abituate a coglierli, i segnali. Ma, se posso chiedere, tra voi, nel quotidiano, psicologo a parte, come va adesso? Che sentimenti ti esprime lei?


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Può darsi che quello che ha fatto non se lo sappia spiegare lei per prima, e se ne vergogni pure. Non dico che sia così... ma mi pare probabile. Dalle tempo di capire. Poi, per esperienza, te ne dico un'altra: non c'è nulla che lei ti possa dire a proposito di quello che ha fatto che tu giudicheresti accettabile. Perchè indubbiamente lei ha sbagliato. Prova a pensarci. E ha fatto pure la figura della fagiana ad abboccare all'amo dell'anziano marpione. Ma io un dubbio ce l'ho. Si è fatta beccare troppo, troppo facilmente. Quasi come se, un po', volesse essere beccata, visto anche che in casa tu ci sei poco.
> Un annoso problema dei rapporti uomo-donna sta nel fatto che spesso la donna, da un gesto, da una parola, pretende che l'uomo capisca tutto quello che c'è dietro. Ma voi uomini siete lineari, se volete dire una cosa la dite, e vi aspettate che se qualcuno vuole farvi capire una cosa, la spieghi per bene. Invece noi donne... segnali di fumo. E se non li cogliete... non avete ascoltato, noi la nostra parte l'avevamo fatta. Perchè noi siamo abituate a coglierli, i segnali. Ma, se posso chiedere, tra voi, nel quotidiano, psicologo a parte, come va adesso? Che sentimenti ti esprime lei?




Ti dirò....mi dice che mi ama mille volte al giorno , sembra quasi che se lo voglia più ripetere lei che dirlo a me....e sentirlo così spesso fa perdere anche un po' il significato. ( sembra un disco....diciamo)
Mi telefona 4/5 volte al giorno , durante il lavoro chiedendomi come va..... ma come vuoi che vada...ma non chiedere ...quando chiedi come va , so già che vuoi sapere se io ci penso ancora....se dico la verità poi va a finire che si mette a piangere al lavoro , i colleghi la guardano male , ecc ecc ecc....
Allora io rispondo : tutto ok , e glisso raccontando aneddoti della mia giornata....
cosa vuoi che faccia : accetto consigli . 
Ci son giornate che vanno bene , dove non ci si pensa e altre dove il tarlo continua a rosicare.....poi magari ho la brillante idea di andare a rileggere tutte le merdate che si son scritti , e ciao....incazzatura da far passare prima di andare a casa.....altrimenti lei lo nota subito e buonanotte.
Lei secondo me si sente sempre sotto esame da quando è successo , e se anche le scappa la pasta scotta una volta e io la mangio lo stesso e taccio....tragedia greca.....e non son capace neanche di far da mangiare.....ecc ecc
io un po' di ste lagne son stanco ....mi sforzo di andare a casa da lei ma già non sono in formissima io ,se poi devo stare dietro tutte ste cazzate , vado a bere na birra con gli amici....Non si può lamentarsi mezz'ora se ti cade il salino o se rompi una tazza.....GIà mi sento una merda , non ho voglia di avere questo disco nelle orecchie.
Basta.....ma che cazzo ti frega le dico ....ti è sempre caduta la roba dalle mani anche 5,6,7,8, anni fa e ci ridevi su....è possiblie che oggi tutto è un problema insormontabile?
Io non son sicuro ma penso sia un po' la sua situazione psicologica....per lo meno lo spero , altrimenti questa qua mi ha gabbato veramnete bene fino a 6 mesi fa..... e mi ha fatto vedere quella che non era....


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ti dirò....mi dice che mi ama mille volte al giorno , sembra quasi che se lo voglia più ripetere lei che dirlo a me....e sentirlo così spesso fa perdere anche un po' il significato. ( sembra un disco....diciamo)
> Mi telefona 4/5 volte al giorno , durante il lavoro chiedendomi come va..... ma come vuoi che vada...ma non chiedere ...quando chiedi come va , so già che vuoi sapere se io ci penso ancora....se dico la verità poi va a finire che si mette a piangere al lavoro , i colleghi la guardano male , ecc ecc ecc....
> Allora io rispondo : tutto ok , e glisso raccontando aneddoti della mia giornata....
> cosa vuoi che faccia : accetto consigli .
> ...


Se tu non ti sei sbagliato sul suo conto... lei si sente una merda adesso. Vorrebbe riavvolgere il nastro ma non può. E in quello è il suo sentirsi inetta in tutto, aggravato dalla depressione, magari. Butta via quella merda, non continuare a rileggerla: l'unica cosa a cui serve è riaprire le ferite. Hai presente quando hai un dolorino ad una spalla e pigi su perchè la variazione del dolore è preferibile a quel continuo fastidio, ma appena togli la mano è tutto come prima? Ecco. Quello che hai letto una volta non cambierà rileggendolo. E magari, se ne hai voglia, prova ad abbracciarla quando le cade la tazza.


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se tu non ti sei sbagliato sul suo conto... lei si sente una merda adesso. Vorrebbe riavvolgere il nastro ma non può. E in quello è il suo sentirsi inetta in tutto, aggravato dalla depressione, magari. Butta via quella merda, non continuare a rileggerla: l'unica cosa a cui serve è riaprire le ferite. Hai presente quando hai un dolorino ad una spalla e pigi su perchè la variazione del dolore è preferibile a quel continuo fastidio, ma appena togli la mano è tutto come prima? Ecco. Quello che hai letto una volta non cambierà rileggendolo. E magari, se ne hai voglia, prova ad abbracciarla quando le cade la tazza.


certo che la abbraccio....ma credo che senta che ad oggi il mio abbraccio è un po' ....freddino diciamo.
Se non ho buttato via tutto era perchè aspettavo di arrivare al dunque discutendo la cosa con lei , ma con sto cavolo di psicologo nn so quanto occorra aspettare ancora
Vedi , quando scoppiò il casino , lei diceva delle cose che solo con quello che avevo in mano ho potuto smentire.....
Per questo non ho gettato tutto....se poi arriverà il momento di gettarle lo farò di sicuro. 
Per ora so solo che sta un po' facendo la vittima con alcune sue amiche per il fatto che non la sposo....sinceramente sta cosa mi sta parecchio sui c.......i  dato che se non la sposo per come la vedo io,  è solo colpa sua.
Se proprio ci tiene che si faccia sposare dal nonno.... con il matrimonio ce la siamo presa comoda prima che era tutto rose e fiori ...adesso cosa devo fare , accontentare lei perchè è in cura e andare a sposarmi sentendomi come un verme spiaccicato....va bene tutto ma un po' di amor proprio ce l'ho ancora...
So che forse è una punizione troppo grande da sopportare per lei , ma non mi va nemmeno , se permetti , che venga a farle da testimone una t...a alla quale il sottoscritto ha chiesto aiuto per la sua migliore amica e le ha voltato le spalle. Sono sempre stato una accomodante che evitava di farsi compatire e non ho mai esagerato a dire a persone del genere cosa pensassi di loro....
Beh da 6 mesi a sta parte sono profondamente cambiato. con chi mi pesta i piedi non sono più tollerante , non me ne frega più niente di fare il superiore con chi non capisce una forca , e non tollero che mi si manci i rispetto....non mi interessa proprio se faccio una brutta figura mandandoli affanculo ma per ora le cose stan così....
Questa sua migliore amica , mi ha chiamato , mi ha dato addosso per le mie mancanze , e so che viene a farle visita sempre quando non ci sono io ....la scorsa settimana sono arrivato a casa presto x fare una sorpresa ed era li....è scappata via mentre mettevo l'auto in garage , mi ha visto ma è letteralmente scappata senza salutare....
già allo stato attuale delle cose mi sta molto sul gozzo che le giri ancora intorno , le ho detto che per me è solo un'invidiosa di quello che aveva la sua amica e non l'ha aiutata nemmeno quando le è stato chiesto esplicitamente ....ricordo ancora quando mi disse : si si ce l'accompagno io a parlare con qualcuno....a costo di prenderla a calci in culo....domani la chiamo e andiamo da uno....
Già...se aspettavo lei dovevamo ancora andarci dallo psicologo...grazie mille.

Io di questa gente non so proprio che farmene , non voglio che frequenti le mie figlie perchè credo non abbia nulla da dargli , meno ancora da insegnargli. Non voglio che frequentino la mia casa , non voglio vederle e sentirle.....
l'ho detto a lei e l'ho detto a loro , anche in malo modo se vogliamo , se ho figurato male non mi importa
Quando abbaimo chiesto loro aiuto ci han voltato le spalle e se non interessava nulla di noi allora non vedo per quale motivo debbano ancora fare da testimoni di nozze , confidenti di nascosto , ecc ecc ecc....a casa mia queste si chiamano COMARI.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> certo che la abbraccio....ma credo che senta che ad oggi il mio abbraccio è un po' ....freddino diciamo.
> [..] ....a casa mia queste si chiamano COMARI.


Immagino. Datti tempo. Lei ha paura di perderti adesso, per quello insiste sul matrimonio, secondo me. Ma la tua scelta è assolutamente condivisibile, almeno per ora. Lascia stare il vecchio. Io resto della mia idea: quando hai 30 anni... il fascino del sessantenne si sgretola appena lo vedi in faccia.
Salvo eccezioni che non fanno certo la strada degli sms 'splendore'. Per le comari... da un lato ti capisco... dall'altro sono amiche SUE, non TUE, e deve essere lei, nel caso, ad esprimere un giudizio. E forse adesso non è il momento per darne uno negativo e trovarsi pure senza amiche... anche se da come le descrivi... però appunto sono le SUE amiche.
Se non vuoi buttare tutta la pila di mail... fai un cd, tienilo in ufficio ma non leggerne il contenuto, anche se ne sei tentato. Lo so. Uno cerca di capire, forse cerca di poter dire: ma non avevo capito, mi ero sbagliato. No. Ma erano SOLO PAROLE. C'è una bella porca differenza tra lei che legge un sms e ridacchia e lei che si fa stringere tra le braccia di un altro, ok? Una bella porca differenza, credimi. E non aggiungo altro.


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino. Datti tempo. Lei ha paura di perderti adesso, per quello insiste sul matrimonio, secondo me. Ma la tua scelta è assolutamente condivisibile, almeno per ora. Lascia stare il vecchio. Io resto della mia idea: quando hai 30 anni... il fascino del sessantenne si sgretola appena lo vedi in faccia.
> Salvo eccezioni che non fanno certo la strada degli sms 'splendore'. Per le comari... da un lato ti capisco... dall'altro sono amiche SUE, non TUE, e deve essere lei, nel caso, ad esprimere un giudizio. E forse adesso non è il momento per darne uno negativo e trovarsi pure senza amiche... anche se da come le descrivi... però appunto sono le SUE amiche.
> Se non vuoi buttare tutta la pila di mail... fai un cd, tienilo in ufficio ma non leggerne il contenuto, anche se ne sei tentato. Lo so. Uno cerca di capire, forse cerca di poter dire: ma non avevo capito, mi ero sbagliato. No. Ma erano SOLO PAROLE. C'è una bella porca differenza tra lei che legge un sms e ridacchia e lei che si fa stringere tra le braccia di un altro, ok? Una bella porca differenza, credimi. E non aggiungo altro.



certo che cìè differenza....
Ma se non fossi intervenuto chi mi dice che tutto non si sarebbe concretizzato all'appuntamento di due gg dopo?
chi mi dice che non si fosse già concretizzato?
Ho tanto in mano , ma non tutto .....mancano alcuni sms e mail incoplete/illegibili per le quali lei non mi ha dato le spiegazioni che esigo.
Se non c'era niente da nascondere , ed era solo voglia di attenzioni...come mai tutto è stato cancellato alla perfezione. Quello che ho in mano io è frutto di recupero dati ecc ecc ecc 
E lei a me non ha prodotto nulla di quel che le ho chiesto.....se c'era tutta sta volontà di chiarire , dimostrare che non c'è stato niente , non vedo perchè occultare tutte ste prove. 
Ti informo che a me aveva detto che con il nonno sarebbe andata solo allì'ape  e poi a cena con amiche ( cena che i mess hanno confermato a dire il vero ) ma te ci credi che una va dal tipo sta li mezz' ora e poi va via? 
io proprio no. nemmeno se lo vedo. poi in un bar dove tutti mi conoscono e hanno visto qualche volta anche lei ?
Ma chi ti credi di poter prendere per i fondelli con sti atteggiamenti ? 
Bel rispetto per la persona che voui sposare a tutti i costi ....brava ...proprio un matrimonio con delle fondamenta solide....si si....
A me proprio non mi torna....per questo tengo tutto...esaminare ste carte con la rabbia che ho addosso e' inutile.
Quando sarà ora ne discuteremo.
Per le amiche sue , di certo non sono io che gliele scelgo , ma direi che alla luce dei fatti , sia meglio perderla che trovarla certa gente....specie se intanto che io sopporto  e mando giù pazientando che lei si curi , non fanno altro che darmi dello stronzo perche' ho annullato un giorno di festa.... e che cazzo c'è da festeggiare????
Che son passato da coglione cornuto e la sposo anche ? 
 che le riaccetto a casa mia come fossero le benvenute? 
Questo vogliono festeggiare....? ma manco se mi accoppano.

Lei è informata dei contatti e dell'aiuto che ho chiesto loro , quando mi ha detto che non l'ho aiutata , le ho raccontato e dimostrato tutti gli sforzi che ho fatto per cercare di intervenire , senza farla per forza sentire una malata di mente....
E lei insiste nell'affidarsi a queste ... per farsi dire che ha ragione , che io sono l'uomo nero ecc ecc ...
Ah ok...niente datemi na scopa che me la infilo e do una spazzata al cortile se volete.....vi faccio anche un thè con i pasticcini intanto?


----------



## tesla (31 Gennaio 2013)

quella della vacanza da sogno con l'appuntamentino due giorni dopo l'ho vissuta anch'io e confermo che viene voglia di avere uno di quei poteri da supereroi, tipo autocombustione, e incenerire tutto quello che si ha attorno.

tipo:


----------



## celafarò (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Nn posso che ringraziare tutti...vedo che più o meno siete tutti esperti di affari di cuore ... Dato che sono imbufalito ormai da 7 mesi inizio a non sopportarlo piu ...


Io sono imbufalita da un anno e posso capirti...è difficile superare,dimenticare,ricominciare.Delle volte sono convinta che non sia possibile.Poi guardo persone che hanno avuto la sfortuna di vivere dolori ben  peggiori, mi accorgo che spesso il tempo aiuta ad alleviare le ferite,certo non sempre sono guaribili.L'unica cosa che ci resta da fare è aspettare.Il tempo farà il suo dovere.


----------



## Gian (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Quando si hanno bimbi piccoli e si lavora... si corre. Anche quando sono grandi, per farti coraggio, ma quando sono piccoli la fatica fisica è enorme. Mi ricorderò sempre una notte che, sfiniti, ci mettemmo a piangere seduti per terra in corridoio. Ma questo NON giustifica quello che ha fatto lei.  Quindi non devi sentirti in colpa per questo. Avrai avuto delle mancanze ma... è normale. Quando si è travolti dal peso del lavoro e della famiglia si va avanti a testa bassa pensando che l'altro faccia lo stesso. Poi alzi la testa e ti accorgi che l'altro è andato a farsi un giretto per i fatti suoi... e ti incazzi. Giustamente. Ma lei non era ancora andata a farselo il giretto... chissà... forse non l'avrebbe mai fatto. Adesso però, se vuoi, avete l'occasione di guardarvi negli occhi tu senza ancora il dolore di essere stato tradito, lei senza il senso di colpa per averlo fatto, ed essere sinceri. Tirare fuori tutti i problemi, i tuoi, i suoi, vedere ciò che vi unisce e tirare le somme. Avete l'occasione per essere sinceri perchè avete visto quello che vi poteva succedere, come coppia. Non è una questione di chi ha più torto o più ragione, è una questione di sapere se volete ancora andare avanti assieme e di quali sono le cose da cambiare, gli errori da non fare più.
> Non credi?


:up:
per Mazziato: stampa questo post di S. e fissalo. 
E attenzione a non ingigantire cose che poi magari, alla realtà dei fatti,
si rivelano meno consistenti di quanto all'inizio avevamo previsto.
nel caso raccontato, lei la vedo pentita abbastanza sinceramente
e piuttosto consapevole dell'errore, è un fatto che giudico estremamente positivo.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> certo che cìè differenza........
> Quando sarà ora ne discuteremo.
> Al mondo ci sono poche certezze;una di queste e' che,finche' non l'avrai sposata,non ci saranno catene che inchiodano il tuo scroto alle potenziali corna,peggio di Prometeo sulla roccia.
> Per le amiche sue.....
> ...


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quella della vacanza da sogno con l'appuntamentino due giorni dopo l'ho vissuta anch'io e confermo che viene voglia di avere uno di quei poteri da supereroi, tipo autocombustione, e incenerire tutto quello che si ha attorno.



direi che rende ben l'idea.....


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Cosa ti aspetti da una donna coalizzata con altre donne?
Che ti diano ragione o facciano i tuoi  interessi?[/QUOTE]

no di certo....le ho interpellate perchè aiutassero lei , mica me....credevo che dato che fan tanto le amiche si fossero ben accorte di come stava lei.
Invece le han voltato le spalle , x questo dico che non valgono una cicca......io x me non mi aspettavo proprio niente...sapevo che erano delle fighette invidiose di come fosse bella la ns. famiglia , della casa , delle figlie ecc ecc  , e lo han dimostrato. Non le ho mai godute , ma non commentavo semplicemente perchè erano amiche sue e non mie. Se stavan bene a lei.....


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Cosa ti aspetti da una donna coalizzata con altre donne?
> Che ti diano ragione o facciano i tuoi  interessi?


no di certo....le ho interpellate perchè aiutassero lei , mica me....credevo che dato che fan tanto le amiche si fossero ben accorte di come stava lei.
Invece le han voltato le spalle , x questo dico che non valgono una cicca......io x me non mi aspettavo proprio niente...sapevo che erano delle fighette invidiose di come fosse bella la ns. famiglia , della casa , delle figlie ecc ecc  , e lo han dimostrato. Non le ho mai godute , ma non commentavo semplicemente perchè erano amiche sue e non mie. Se stavan bene a lei.....[/QUOTE]


Però a questo punto è lei, la tua compagna, ad essere in difetto perché se deve essere coalizzata con qualcuno questo devi essere TU, perché sei tu il compagno di vita, la sua famiglia.

Le amiche sono solo delle fighette invidiose, hai ragione. Come mai lei non se ne rende conto?
Possono anche metterla contro di te, a volte le amiche sono molto potenti come influenza e dobbiamo allontanarle quando si ravisa questo pericolo, ma guai ad intimare alla tua compagna di non frequentarle più, avrebbe l'effetto contrario!
Devi essere scaltro, più di loro, e ti dico già che non è facile.


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

Semplicemente caro Mazziato, imponi alla tua compagna depressa che inviti tutte le sue amiche in casa vostra e le affronti direttamente e tutte e cioè che non sei stronzo tu che non sposi una forse fedifraga, ma puttane loro che la difendono anche. Non temere, loro non verranno più a casa tua da qui all'eternità, alle donne non piace essere chiamate puttane anche se lo sono.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Cosa ti aspetti da una donna coalizzata con altre donne?
> Che ti diano ragione o facciano i tuoi interessi?


no di certo....le ho interpellate perchè aiutassero lei , mica me....credevo che dato che fan tanto le amiche si fossero ben accorte di come stava lei.
Invece le han voltato le spalle , x questo dico che non valgono una cicca......io x me non mi aspettavo proprio niente...sapevo che erano delle fighette invidiose di come fosse bella la ns. famiglia , della casa , delle figlie ecc ecc , e lo han dimostrato. Non le ho mai godute , ma non commentavo semplicemente perchè erano amiche sue e non mie. Se stavan bene a lei.....[/QUOTE]sai che ti dico? non è che... niente niente... loro sulla faccenda abbiano la coda di paglia?


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no di certo....le ho interpellate perchè aiutassero lei , mica me....credevo che dato che fan tanto le amiche si fossero ben accorte di come stava lei.
> Invece le han voltato le spalle , x questo dico che non valgono una cicca......io x me non mi aspettavo proprio niente...sapevo che erano delle fighette invidiose di come fosse bella la ns. famiglia , della casa , delle figlie ecc ecc , e lo han dimostrato. Non le ho mai godute , ma non commentavo semplicemente perchè erano amiche sue e non mie. Se stavan bene a lei.....


sai che ti dico? non è che... niente niente... loro sulla faccenda abbiano la coda di paglia?[/QUOTE]

ho fatto casino....le amiche dici che abbiano la coda di paglia ????
se intendi loro...ma certo che ce l'hanno....erano a cena da noi due giorni prima che scoprissi tutto....capirai se nn ne han parlato e se non l'hanno caricata per bene quelle tre vacche li....due son da sole come dei cani ancora a casina con mamma'....per questo vi ho parlato di invidia prima .....mi stupisco che lei nn ci arrivi.....


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente caro Mazziato, imponi alla tua compagna depressa che inviti tutte le sue amiche in casa vostra e le affronti direttamente e tutte e cioè che non sei stronzo tu che non sposi una forse fedifraga, ma puttane loro che la difendono anche. Non temere, loro non verranno più a casa tua da qui all'eternità, alle donne non piace essere chiamate puttane anche se lo sono.
> 
> Ciao ciao


ma che invito di massa ....quella gente li mi ha rotto le palle , non deve venire nemmeno a consumare dell'aria a casa mia.....
io le ho già pescate una ad una ... ho detto loro , tutto quello che gli andava detto....secondo te quell'altra la scappava via appena ha sentito la macchina entrare nel cortile??? aveva paura che facessi quello che le ho promesso quando mi son spiegato con lei: ovvero che se per disgrazia la vedevo ancora dentro dal cancello di casa mia, vicino alle mie figlie l'avrei presa a calci in culo fino in strada ....ma vi garantisco che l'avrei fatto sul serio....ha preso la sua bici e viaaaa....


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> no di certo....le ho interpellate perchè aiutassero lei , mica me....credevo che dato che fan tanto le amiche si fossero ben accorte di come stava lei.
> Invece le han voltato le spalle , x questo dico che non valgono una cicca......io x me non mi aspettavo proprio niente...sapevo che erano delle fighette invidiose di come fosse bella la ns. famiglia , della casa , delle figlie ecc ecc  , e lo han dimostrato. Non le ho mai godute , ma non commentavo semplicemente perchè erano amiche sue e non mie. Se stavan bene a lei.....



Però a questo punto è lei, la tua compagna, ad essere in difetto perché se deve essere coalizzata con qualcuno questo devi essere TU, perché sei tu il compagno di vita, la sua famiglia.

Le amiche sono solo delle fighette invidiose, hai ragione. Come mai lei non se ne rende conto?
Possono anche metterla contro di te, a volte le amiche sono molto potenti come influenza e dobbiamo allontanarle quando si ravisa questo pericolo, ma guai ad intimare alla tua compagna di non frequentarle più, avrebbe l'effetto contrario!
Devi essere scaltro, più di loro, e ti dico già che non è facile.[/QUOTE]


No ma dai....non ho voglia di fare lo scaltro...di pianificare la battaglia ...son stufo...s
e le va di stare ancore a sentire ste cazzate che le senta ....x me se insiste vuol dire che non capisce proprio più una mazza , depressione o meno....e che siamo in una fase di cervello in pappa totale e che lo psicologo non serve nemmeno piu'.... 
Le ho già detto poco dopo la mi scoperta che le priorità erano di curarsi e di serrare i ranghi della ns famiglia se voleva andare avanti con me..... senza stare li tanto a lagnarsi di me....ancora bene che le son rimasto vicino....
Se poi vuole continuare a stare a sentire la fighetta lagnosa, single perchè è una spaccacazzi , insegnante frustrata in mezzo a dei ragazzini brufolosi con l'ascella pezzata e che se ne va a fare la snata in pellegrinaggio dalla madonna poi si insinua come una serpe nella ns famiglia.....che faccia . Alzo le mani a questo punto....
Non mi interessa , prevenire le mosse di sti personaggi qui..... nel momento in cui mi si presenteranno ancora tra i piedi li schiaccerò e basta , come bacarozzi....


----------



## Eretteo (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> insegnante frustrata
> Ecco spiegato l'arcano,la maestrina insoddisfatta che conta tutti i cazzi che vorrebbe aver preso ed invece nisba,una delle categorie piu' viscide...
> Non mi interessa , prevenire le mosse di sti personaggi qui..... nel momento in cui mi si presenteranno ancora tra i piedi li schiaccerò e basta , come bacarozzi....


Calci nel culo dati con le scarpe con la punta di ferro,finche' non ti senti piu' le gambe.
E se si lamenta vuol dire che stai lavorando bene.


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Calci nel culo dati con le scarpe con la punta di ferro,finche' non ti senti piu' le gambe.
> E se si lamenta vuol dire che stai lavorando bene.


Quando le ho dissi .....mah , facevi tanto la zietta quando venivi da me ....potevi anche dirmelo che piega si stava prendendo...sai ...non più tardi di 6 mesi fa ti ho chiesto aiuto per farla parlare con qualcuno e niente....poi ti ho chiesto se volessi andare qualche gg con lei in una spa così si rilassava un po' e magari ti parlava del come mai fosse così giù e non trovavi mai un weekend che ti andasse bene....
Se le do un calcio in culo la spezzo in due con il primo...credi a me....

Guarda ero perfino tentato di farle il filo , simulando che mi interessi e che la voglia far pagare alla mia signora....sono quasi certo che è talmente bastrda che si farebbe montare sotto casa....e non è da escludere che ci provi e breve per far vedere alla mia lei che merdazze si tira in casa....


----------



## Eretteo (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Se le do un calcio in culo la spezzo in due con il primo...credi a me....
> Eh no,ti togli tutto il divertimento........e' come se avessi tutto pronto come in "Giustizia privata",e poi lasci perdere tutto l'ambaradan e le molli dietro una tigre siberiana.
> Guarda ero perfino tentato di farle il filo , simulando che mi interessi e che la voglia far pagare alla mia signora....sono quasi certo che è talmente bastrda che si farebbe montare sotto casa....e non è da escludere che ci provi e breve per far vedere alla mia lei che merdazze si tira in casa....


Che divertimento ci sarebbe a montarsi un tale escremento?
L'unica blanda soddisfazione sarebbe sodomizzarla a sangue.....ma a lei piacerebbe,e cio' sarebbe il male assoluto.


----------



## tesla (31 Gennaio 2013)

sei sicuro che fomentare la tua rabbia contro le amiche serva?
cosa ci potevano fare le 3 tipe, lo sai che al massimo potevano farla ragionare e magari ci hanno anche provato?
resta lucido e non fa montare questo delirio vendicativo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri ti dicevo di isolare i singoli aspetti.
Non certo per seguire il mio consiglio :singleeye: oggi ti sei concentrato sulle amiche.
Intanto isola l'aspetto che riguarda te da quello che riguarda lei.
Dico questo perché tu ti senti a) tradito da loro (una in particolare alla quale avevi chiesto siuto) b) le immagini alleate nel denigrarti o nel deriderti.
Chiarisciti invece che a) sono amiche sue e non tue e dovevano sentirsi alleate con lei e non con te; b) non sono psicologhe ma semplici amiche e neppure una psicologa può fare la psicologa con un'amica c) non passava loro per la testa di denigrati o deriderti.
Io sono stata tradita ma sono stata amica di donne che hanno tradito (sul serio) e non mi sentivo in colpa col marito perché ero amica della moglie e non di lui. Con l'amica-moglie sono stata amica ovvero chi non giudica e ho sempre cercato di considerare cosa sarebbe stato opportuno fare con il marito e sono stata solo confidente di scelte che la moglie ha compiuto accogliendo i suoi problemi, desideri, bisogni e sensi di colpa consigliando per quel che ritenevo giusto per lei.
Soprattutto devi considerare che tua moglie sta male e se le togli le amiche resta sola (con il terapeuta) ad affrontare la colpa che non toglie i problemi depressivi e relativi al rapporto che aveva prima.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sei sicuro che fomentare la tua rabbia contro le amiche serva?
> cosa ci potevano fare le 3 tipe, lo sai che al massimo potevano farla ragionare e magari ci hanno anche provato?
> resta lucido e non fa montare questo delirio vendicativo.


 Sei stata più chiara e sintetica di me :up:


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sei sicuro che fomentare la tua rabbia contro le amiche serva?
> cosa ci potevano fare le 3 tipe, lo sai che al massimo potevano farla ragionare e magari ci hanno anche provato?
> resta lucido e non fa montare questo delirio vendicativo.


Quello di scopare la sua amica era solo una provocazione....dopo che l'avevo chiamata e le ho chiesto aiuto credo che una normale quando la sua amica si lamentava della mia assenza, lontananza  o tutto quello che lei ci vedeva poteva semplicemente dirle : guarda che ti è più vicino e si preoccupa più di quel che credi... Tutto qui...cosa che non è stata fatta e di questo son sicuro.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Un riassunto ?


----------



## mazziato (31 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri ti dicevo di isolare i singoli aspetti.
> Non certo per seguire il mio consiglio :singleeye: oggi ti sei concentrato sulle amiche.
> Intanto isola l'aspetto che riguarda te da quello che riguarda lei.
> Dico questo perché tu ti senti a) tradito da loro (una in particolare alla quale avevi chiesto siuto) b) le immagini alleate nel denigrarti o nel deriderti.
> ...


Nessuno le vuol togliere le amiche... Io so che i miei di amici mi hanno spinto A tornare a casa e mettere una toppa su un buco che a me sembrava + grosso di quello fatto da schettino.... Poi se credete che la sig da sia da sola ad affrontare la battaglia vi sbagliate.... L' ho già scritto prima che sono io il primo che vuole finire questo percorso ... Ma. Si deve render conto di chi gli bazzica intorno....suore , nonni ecc


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Nessuno le vuol togliere le amiche... Io so che i miei di amici mi hanno spinto A tornare a casa e mettere una toppa su un buco che a me sembrava + grosso di quello fatto da schettino.... Poi se credete che la sig da sia da sola ad affrontare la battaglia vi sbagliate.... L' ho già scritto prima che sono io il primo che vuole finire questo percorso ... Ma. Si deve render conto di chi gli bazzica intorno....suore , nonni ecc


Ma hai letto o vuoi solo controbattere a quel che ti viene scritto?
Sei talmente arrabbiato che non ce la fai?


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Nessuno le vuol togliere le amiche... Io so che i miei di amici mi hanno spinto A tornare a casa e mettere una toppa su un buco che a me sembrava + grosso di quello fatto da schettino.... Poi se credete che la sig da sia da sola ad affrontare la battaglia vi sbagliate.... L' ho già scritto prima che sono io il primo che vuole finire questo percorso ... Ma. Si deve render conto di chi gli bazzica intorno....suore , nonni ecc


Sfogati con la tua compagna, tira fuori tutto il livore e sfogati che ne hai bisogno e dille chiaramente che se ti salta all'orecchio ancora che lei si lamenta di te (visto che è lei in difetto), che è l'ultima volta che ti vedrà in casa.

Vedi un poco che la tua quasi mugliera si riadegua un poco, ma fidati minacciala un poco, perchè da quanto hai scritto, lei allo stato attuale è infantile come pochi.


----------



## VikyMaria (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma incazzati con la tua compagna e dalle della puttana, perchè traspare tutto questo in te, sfogati cazzo e chi se ne fotte della sua depressione, è una sua responsabilità il fatto che non cada anche tu in depressione (e fidati se continui così ci finisci eccome). Falla piangere, portala a singhiozzare ma chiudi definitivamente con tutto il livore che ti porti dentro.


...mister "il prezzo di hollywood"...... l'hai mai visto, Daniele? Non potremo mai andare d'accordo io e te, mi spiace.....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sfogati con la tua compagna, tira fuori tutto il livore e sfogati che ne hai bisogno e dille chiaramente che se ti salta all'orecchio ancora che lei si lamenta di te (visto che è lei in difetto), che è l'ultima volta che ti vedrà in casa.
> 
> Vedi un poco che la tua quasi mugliera si riadegua un poco, ma fidati minacciala un poco, perchè da quanto hai scritto, lei allo stato attuale è infantile come pochi.


Non ti accorgi della contraddizione in quello che scrivi?
Te lo faccio notare qui che non parli di te e non sei (troppo) violento.
Secondo te lei è infantile? E che consigli dai per farla uscire dall'infantilismo? Dici a lui di fare il "padre" severo che pone limiti (lui) e minaccia punizioni.
Ti sembra il metodo giusto per rendere lei adulta e responsabile?



N.B. Non intendo condividere il giudizio di D ma solo farrgli notare la contraddizione che è la stessa che è presente in molti altri suoi interventi.
Tipo "Lui va a puttane?" "Dalla via anche tu come il pane" oppure "Lei ti tradisce?" "Tu vai con la sua migliore amica".


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2013)

La signorina in questione non ha capito di doversi baciare i gomiti per quello che sta facendo il suo compagno e si lamenta con le puttanelle delle sue amiche? Semplice, lui deve metterla davanti alle conseguenze delle sue azioni, cioè il fatto che depressione o no deve mettersi in riga, se no perderà tutto.
Continua? Bhe, la caccerà di casa, che si può fare di diverso?


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2013)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> ...mister "il prezzo di hollywood"...... l'hai mai visto, Daniele? Non potremo mai andare d'accordo io e te, mi spiace.....


Vedi, ho scoperto che il benessere di un altro essere umano non vale il mio, quindi il mio consiglio è sempre quello di passare sulle persone che minacciano il nostro equlibrio psicofisico. Questo uomo è minacciato alquanto da una compagna che si nasconde dietro ad una depressione...manco sapesse cosa significhi la depressione. La depressione di prosciuga dentro che non hai proprio idea di voler fare altro nella vita che vegetare...e forse neppure quello. Bella la scusa della depressione per scusare una cazzata.

Ma ovvio, io sono talebano, so solo che se tradissi pagherei caro il mio errore e la stessa cosa spetterebbe alla mia compagna, quindi mi chiedo, solo i traditori non sono talebani qui??? Bella la vita, no?


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Mazziato*

sei arrabbiatissimo e questo non può che farti male, quindi ti consiglio di far defluire tutto il risentimento all'esterno, altrimenti ti implode dentro e sono guai, la depressione, quella vera, ti viene a te.
Sii risoluto e fermo sulle tue posizioni, facendole capire che questo non è un gioco e che lei si deve reimpostare dandoti dei segnali chiari di volerlo fare.
Innanzitutto, allentando la frequentazione delle altre signorine che, in questo momento, sono delle mine vaganti che, subdolamente o meno, vogliono mettere zizzania. L'invidia fa questo e altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sei arrabbiatissimo e questo non può che farti male, quindi ti consiglio di far defluire tutto il risentimento all'esterno, altrimenti ti implode dentro e sono guai, la depressione, quella vera, ti viene a te.
> Sii risoluto e fermo sulle tue posizioni, facendole capire che questo non è un gioco e che lei si deve reimpostare dandoti dei segnali chiari di volerlo fare.
> Innanzitutto, allentando la frequentazione delle altre signorine che, in questo momento, sono delle mine vaganti che, subdolamente o meno, vogliono mettere zizzania. L'invidia fa questo e altro.


approvo, mi pare un consiglio estremamente sensato.


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sei arrabbiatissimo e questo non può che farti male, quindi ti consiglio di far defluire tutto il risentimento all'esterno, altrimenti ti implode dentro e sono guai, la depressione, quella vera, ti viene a te.
> Sii risoluto e fermo sulle tue posizioni, facendole capire che questo non è un gioco e che lei si deve reimpostare dandoti dei segnali chiari di volerlo fare.
> Innanzitutto, allentando la frequentazione delle altre signorine che, in questo momento, sono delle mine vaganti che, subdolamente o meno, vogliono mettere zizzania. L'invidia fa questo e altro.


ho capito...ma devo essere io a dirle con chi deve uscire e parlare..??secondo me scusate tanto ma deve solo darsi una svegliata , ed anche alla svelta.... io la mano ce l'ho tesa da un po' mi pare.
Poi se io mi devo accontantare dei ti amo e dei mess ....a me serve vedere un cambio di atteggiamento , non che me lo dicano 1000 volte al giorno e nemmeno sapere che appena esco di casa chiama qualcuna per darmi del bastardo perchè non la sposo o per altri 1000 motivi...
ho capito che ci vuole pazienza , ma son + di 6 mesi che sta cosa va avanti e io sinceramente che lei faccia la vittima son stufo. Sarà anche malata , e da aiutare , ma se aiutarla vuol dire tacere tutto fino a che lo psicologo non mi da il via....si accumulano tante cose che poi in depressione ci ritorna in 3 minuti quando vuoto il sacco ...


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma hai letto o vuoi solo controbattere a quel che ti viene scritto?
> Sei talmente arrabbiato che non ce la fai?


Guarda , ho letto , poi ho riletto , ma in quel che ti ho risp non ci trovo niente di male.
Se ti rispondo , è perchè precedentemnete ( non con te mi pare) nel non risp per non dilungarmi qualcuno ha frainteso un po' il senso di quel che volevo dire....se poi ti risp ad ogni mess e te non va di leggerli....saltali.

E cmq.
Dalla sua amica non è che sia delusio IO...non è come scrivi tu amica mia. Ma mi stupisce che una a conoscenza di tutto anzichè cercare di farla aiutare le ha dato una mano a mettersi una corda al collo...

Del fatto che ne ridano ecc.....amen , ormai è successo e per me possono ridere fino al 2050


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedi, ho scoperto che il benessere di un altro essere umano non vale il mio, quindi il mio consiglio è sempre quello di passare sulle persone che minacciano il nostro equlibrio psicofisico. Questo uomo è minacciato alquanto da una compagna che si nasconde dietro ad una depressione...manco sapesse cosa significhi la depressione. La depressione di prosciuga dentro che non hai proprio idea di voler fare altro nella vita che vegetare...e forse neppure quello. Bella la scusa della depressione per scusare una cazzata.
> 
> Ma ovvio, io sono talebano, so solo che se tradissi pagherei caro il mio errore e la stessa cosa spetterebbe alla mia compagna, quindi mi chiedo, solo i traditori non sono talebani qui??? Bella la vita, no?



La depressione c'è. punto
Se poi deve diventare una scusa per cui a me deve andare tutto bene ...non ci siamo.
Baciarsi i gomiti ...non esagerare che come ho scritto avrò di certo le mie colpe....lo discuteremo spero prima o poi 

Per ora credo di comportarmi come si comporterebbe un adulto e non un bambino...urlare e fare il matto con una che ad oggi connette veramente poco , mi sembrerebbe inutile .
Poi di certo arriverà il momento in cui vorrò delle spiegazioni e delle promesse. per ora a me non pare il caso di stressare più di quanto non lo faccia già il quotidiano.
Anche se non se lo merita , questa è la linea che ho deciso di tenere per un po'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> La depressione c'è. punto
> Se poi deve diventare una scusa per cui a me deve andare tutto bene ...non ci siamo.
> Baciarsi i gomiti ...non esagerare che come ho scritto avrò di certo le mie colpe....lo discuteremo spero prima o poi
> 
> ...


 .... continua pure a sfogarti qui, allora. Immagino tu ne abbia un gran bisogno.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sei arrabbiatissimo e questo non può che farti male, quindi ti consiglio di far defluire tutto il risentimento all'esterno, altrimenti ti implode dentro e sono guai, la depressione, quella vera, ti viene a te.
> Sii risoluto e fermo sulle tue posizioni, facendole capire che questo non è un gioco e che lei si deve reimpostare dandoti dei segnali chiari di volerlo fare.
> Innanzitutto, allentando la frequentazione delle altre signorine che, in questo momento, sono delle mine vaganti che, subdolamente o meno, vogliono mettere zizzania. L'invidia fa questo e altro.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Sei magnifica....

Ciao SPLENDORE...

Verde mio.


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> La depressione c'è. punto
> Se poi deve diventare una scusa per cui a me deve andare tutto bene ...non ci siamo.
> Baciarsi i gomiti ...non esagerare che come ho scritto avrò di certo le mie colpe....lo discuteremo spero prima o poi
> 
> ...


Io non ne sarei sicuro della depressione e te lo dice chi ne ha sofferto di quel male e che ne è uscito malconcio. Depressione, io a malapena mi alzavo dal letto e con sforzi disumani uscivo di casa, fa conto tu! E la tua compagna vede le amiche, io solo volevo stare, nel mio infinito mare del nulla. Quindi forse la tua compagna è depressa, ma di una depressione minima, curabile con un buffetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ne sarei sicuro della depressione e te lo dice chi ne ha sofferto di quel male e che ne è uscito malconcio. *Depressione, io a malapena mi alzavo dal letto e con sforzi disumani uscivo di casa, fa conto tu!* E la tua compagna vede le amiche, io solo volevo stare, nel mio infinito mare del nulla. Quindi forse la tua compagna è depressa, ma di una depressione minima, curabile con un buffetto.


Quello pure io, ma di certo non mi ci definirei depresso.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> ho capito...ma devo essere io a dirle con chi deve uscire e parlare..??secondo me scusate tanto ma deve solo darsi una svegliata , ed anche alla svelta.... io la mano ce l'ho tesa da un po' mi pare.
> Poi se io mi devo accontantare dei ti amo e dei mess ....a me serve vedere un cambio di atteggiamento , non che me lo dicano 1000 volte al giorno e nemmeno sapere che *appena esco di casa chiama qualcuna per darmi del bastardo perchè non la sposo o per altri 1000 motivi...*
> ho capito che ci vuole pazienza , ma son + di 6 mesi che sta cosa va avanti e io sinceramente che lei faccia la vittima son stufo. Sarà anche malata , e da aiutare , ma se aiutarla vuol dire tacere tutto fino a che lo psicologo non mi da il via....si accumulano tante cose che poi in depressione ci ritorna in 3 minuti quando vuoto il sacco ...




Ma è una tua idea o sei sicuro di ciò che vai dicendo?
No, perché a me personalmente stride molto solo pensare che la tua donna ti dia del bastardo parlando con qualcuna, sapendo oltretutto di essere lei in difetto.
Gran brutta cosa...


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è una tua idea o sei sicuro di ciò che vai dicendo?
> No, perché a me personalmente stride molto solo pensare che la tua donna ti dia del bastardo parlando con qualcuna, sapendo oltretutto di essere lei in difetto.
> Gran brutta cosa...


BEH....non proprio bastardo , ma che faccia la vittima con le amiche mandando mail e mess si...di questo son certo.
Chiaramente loro rispondono " che stronzo "....
Diciamo che scrive loro che è incazzata e giù di morale perchè il sottoscritto non la sposa e che quindi per qualla data possono ritenersi libere ecc ecc
Ad altre dice che torno tardi quanto prima ....( il che non è proprio vero ) e se anche fosse , per l'atteggiamento che ha ora non dovrei prorio tornare se permetti. 
Ma taccio anche su questo....tra un po' scriverà anche al nonnetto lamentandosi.

Ah.... perla delle 15...domani sera cena con una sua amica.....


----------



## tesla (1 Febbraio 2013)

stai inutilmente alimentando la tua rabbia.
le sue amiche sono il nulla, cerca di chiarire con lei e di ritrovare il bandolo della matassa.
il MALE non sono loro. anche io avrei voluto uccidere i suoi amici e mi facevano più male di lei, ma stavo solo spostando la mia rabbia.
lasciale perdere, non puoi mica pretendere che siano dei geni!


----------



## Eretteo (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ma mi stupisce che una a conoscenza di tutto anzichè cercare di farla aiutare le ha dato una mano a mettersi una corda al collo...
> Ti stupisci che 3 donnacce che si professano AMICHE di una quarta,davanti facciano le santarelline ed invece dietro si rivelino le solite viscide serpi sanguinolente?!?
> Amico,sono donne,gli esseri piu' intimamente malvagi e crudelmente subdoli del creato.
> Mi fai tornare in mente una scenetta di anni fa,tre stronze che dicevano ad un'amica quanto fosse bella una collana di oro rosso......una vera merda,che costava un puttanaio di soldi,uno schifo unico.....ed hanno insistito finche' gliel'han fatta comprare,mentre io le ho detto chiaro e tondo che non era bella,e troppo costosa.
> ...


Tu devi parlar chiaro con la tua donna e star sereno con la tua famiglia.
E quelle troie piu' stanno alla larga e meglio e'.
Faglielo capire con cortese fermezza.


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu devi parlar chiaro con la tua donna e star sereno con la tua famiglia.
> E quelle troie piu' stanno alla larga e meglio e'.
> Faglielo capire con cortese fermezza.


Non è che mi impressioni più di tanto la loro stupidità , ma mi impressiona che le continui ad ascoltare , quando ha già visto che con i loro consigli non è che si arrivi molto lontano.....


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> BEH....non proprio bastardo , ma che faccia la vittima con le amiche mandando mail e mess si..*.di questo son certo.*
> Chiaramente loro rispondono " che stronzo "....
> Diciamo che scrive loro che è incazzata e giù di morale perchè il sottoscritto non la sposa e che quindi per qualla data possono ritenersi libere ecc ecc
> Ad altre dice che torno tardi quanto prima ....( il che non è proprio vero ) e se anche fosse , per l'atteggiamento che ha ora non dovrei prorio tornare se permetti.
> ...




Ma ne sei certo perché li hai letti con i tuoi occhi?
Penso di sì, sei troppo sicuro di ciò che affermi.

Insomma: non giriamoci più intorno, pensi che lei ti ami ancora, o ama solo più lo status in cui sarebbe stata a breve con la fede al dito?

Quanto alla cena, se è nelle abitudini ok, se anche questa rappresenta una novità, allora la cosa mi piace già meno...


----------



## Eretteo (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Non è che mi impressioni più di tanto la loro stupidità , ma mi impressiona che le continui ad ascoltare , quando ha già visto che con i loro consigli non è che si arrivi molto lontano.....


Proprio per quello devi parlare chiaro e tondo con la tua donna.
Se vuole star dietro alla sua famiglia,bene.
Se vuole andare a fanculo con le sue amiche e fare Sex and the city dei poveri,ancora meglio.


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Sei magnifica....
> 
> Ciao SPLENDORE...
> ...



scusa.....ho colto solo ora la burla...
Un po di humor mi ci vuole in sto periodo....


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ne sei certo perché li hai letti con i tuoi occhi?
> Penso di sì, sei troppo sicuro di ciò che affermi.
> 
> Insomma: non giriamoci più intorno, pensi che lei ti ami ancora, o ama solo più lo status in cui sarebbe stata a breve con la fede al dito?
> ...


no...non è una novità , e poi esce con la mia " talpa " diciamo...
se mi ama non lo. me lo ripete allo sfinimento ...certo è che se mi dice che mi ama poi va a fare la vittima con le amiche a me qualcosa non mi torna.


----------



## tesla (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> no...non è una novità , e poi esce con la mia " talpa " diciamo...
> se mi ama non lo. me lo ripete allo sfinimento ...certo è che se mi dice che mi ama poi va a fare la vittima con le amiche a me qualcosa non mi torna.



non mi ricordo più chi ti ha detto che lei si lamenta.
le amiche stesse? guarda che le voci riportate fanno più danno della grandine, ti conviene non dar peso alle pettegole


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non mi ricordo più chi ti ha detto che lei si lamenta.
> le amiche stesse? guarda che le voci riportate fanno più danno della grandine, ti conviene non dar peso alle pettegole



mail che mi son " scappate " lette.


----------



## tesla (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> mail che mi son " scappate " lette.


allora cosa c'entrano le amiche? comunque è chiaro che tua moglie tiri acqua al suo mulino.
nessuno è così intellettualmente onesto da dire "è colpa mia, sono una stronza, mi sono cercata uno svago anche se mio marito è una brava persona".
ma quando mai?!
ti assicuro, trovano mille spigazioni e mille giustificazioni.
lascia perdere le amiche, altrimenti ti sentirai accerchiato, circondato, mentre invece devi concentrarti su te e la tua famiglia


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Se ogni marito 
sapesse
che cosa si dicono 
mogli 

con le amiche


non si sarebbe mai sposato

o meglio

andrebbe dall'avvocato subito.

Mazziato

Che te frega a te delle sue amiche....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> allora cosa c'entrano le amiche? comunque è chiaro che tua moglie tiri acqua al suo mulino.
> nessuno è così intellettualmente onesto da dire "è colpa mia, sono una stronza, mi sono cercata uno svago anche se mio marito è una brava persona".
> ma quando mai?!
> ti assicuro, trovano mille spigazioni e mille giustificazioni.
> lascia perdere le amiche, altrimenti ti sentirai accerchiato, circondato, mentre invece devi concentrarti su te e la tua famiglia


Le pecore no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ogni marito
> sapesse
> che cosa si dicono
> mogli
> ...


Ok.... Resta il fatto che son proprio stanco , stanco e ancora stanco


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ok.... Resta il fatto che son proprio stanco , stanco e ancora stanco


Hai voglia eh?
Bisogna riprender fiato...
Ste robe manderebbero giù di testa chiunque di noi...
No?


----------



## tesla (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le pecore no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quali pecore? 



mazziato ha detto:


> Ok.... Resta il fatto che son proprio stanco , stanco e ancora stanco


scrivi qui e leggi, vedrai che ti farà bene


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quali pecore?
> 
> 
> 
> scrivi qui e leggi, vedrai che ti farà bene


Le moglie e le amiche
fanno branco no?

Non sei pratica di dinamiche

prettamente femminili?


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le moglie e le amiche
> fanno branco no?
> 
> Non sei pratica di dinamiche
> ...


Mah .... Nel caso mio lei ha anche amiche normali.... Guardacaso con queste nn si è confidata....sapeva che l'avrebbero  cazziata.... Basta comunque parlare di queste vacche a 2 zampe....io ho bisogno di pensare a soluzioni non ad altri problemi


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Mah .... Nel caso mio lei ha anche amiche normali.... Guardacaso con queste nn si è confidata....sapeva che l'avrebbero  cazziata.... Basta comunque parlare di queste vacche a 2 zampe....io ho bisogno di pensare a soluzioni non ad altri problemi


Soluzione A: te la tieni: incassi il colpo, alzi le spalle e vai avanti, pensando che insomma anche lei non è diversa da tante altre donne.

Soluzione B: la mandi a cagare perchè tu non vuoi saperne di avere una donna che fa certe cose, come compagna.

Vedi 
Potrebbe anche capitare a te...
Di avere quella che ti manda dei bei messaggini no?
( magari con dieci anni meno di lei no?)...

E poi se lei si lamenta le dici...

Ehi mela...
COme si sta dall'altra parte no?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedi, *ho scoperto che il benessere di un altro essere umano non vale il mio*, quindi il mio consiglio è sempre quello di passare sulle persone che minacciano il nostro equlibrio psicofisico. Questo uomo è minacciato alquanto da una compagna che si nasconde dietro ad una depressione...manco sapesse cosa significhi la depressione. La depressione di prosciuga dentro che non hai proprio idea di voler fare altro nella vita che vegetare...e forse neppure quello. Bella la scusa della depressione per scusare una cazzata.
> 
> Ma ovvio, io sono talebano, so solo che se tradissi pagherei caro il mio errore e la stessa cosa spetterebbe alla mia compagna, quindi mi chiedo, solo i traditori non sono talebani qui??? Bella la vita, no?


 Concordo. Lo penso anch'io e per il mio benessere ti chiedo di piantarla di dare gratuitamente della troia e puttanella a qualsiasi donna che non sia tua madre o la tua ragazza.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Lo penso anch'io e per il mio benessere ti chiedo di piantarla di dare gratuitamente della troia e puttanella a qualsiasi donna che non sia tua madre o la tua ragazza.


Se sarai esaudita...
Ti offro una cena...
O un pranzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però ricordiamoci che anche zio adolf fece certe cose precipuamente per il suo benessere no?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Guarda , ho letto , poi ho riletto , ma in quel che ti ho risp non ci trovo niente di male.
> Se ti rispondo , è perchè precedentemnete ( non con te mi pare) nel non risp per non dilungarmi qualcuno ha frainteso un po' il senso di quel che volevo dire....se poi ti risp ad ogni mess e te non va di leggerli....saltali.
> 
> E cmq.
> ...


Sei talmente arrabbiato che filtri quello che leggi, evidentemente. Ti abbiamo ribadito più volte che stai certo che di te non ridono. Le altre persone non fanno quello che viene loro detto, ma quello che si sentono in grado di fare. Probabilmente non si sentivano di "portarla" da uno psicologo, cosa che avresti potuto fare tu. Loro, da amiche, hanno fatto le amiche: hanno ascoltato. Sono amiche sue e lei deve decidere se frequentarle o no. Neanche a un bambino si proibisce di frequentare le "cattive compagnie".


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu devi parlar chiaro con la tua donna e star sereno con la tua famiglia.
> E quelle troie piu' stanno alla larga e meglio e'.
> Faglielo capire con cortese fermezza.


Un altro! Sono spiaciuta che tu abbia conoscenze di quel tipo, ma le generalizzazioni sulle donne puoi tenertele per te. Sarai ironico ma possiamo anche ironicamente insultarti.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro! Sono spiaciuta che tu abbia conoscenze di quel tipo, ma le generalizzazioni sulle donne puoi tenertele per te. Sarai ironico ma possiamo anche ironicamente insultarti.


Ma perchè parli al plurale?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei talmente arrabbiato che filtri quello che leggi, evidentemente. Ti abbiamo ribadito più volte che stai certo che di te non ridono. Le altre persone non fanno quello che viene loro detto, ma quello che si sentono in grado di fare. Probabilmente non si sentivano di "portarla" da uno psicologo, cosa che avresti potuto fare tu. Loro, da amiche, hanno fatto le amiche: hanno ascoltato. Sono amiche sue e lei deve decidere se frequentarle o no. Neanche a un bambino si proibisce di frequentare le "cattive compagnie".


Sicura?
Noi chi?
Le persone fanno quello che si sentono in grado di fare?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè parli al plurale?


Se le donne sono come dice lui, noi (tutte le donne, tutte uguali) possiamo insultare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Noi chi?
> Le persone fanno quello che si sentono in grado di fare?


NO? Fanno quello che NON si sentono di fare?


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei talmente arrabbiato che filtri quello che leggi, evidentemente. Ti abbiamo ribadito più volte che stai certo che di te non ridono. Le altre persone non fanno quello che viene loro detto, ma quello che si sentono in grado di fare. Probabilmente non si sentivano di "portarla" da uno psicologo, cosa che avresti potuto fare tu. Loro, da amiche, hanno fatto le amiche: hanno ascoltato. Sono amiche sue e lei deve decidere se frequentarle o no. Neanche a un bambino si proibisce di frequentare le "cattive compagnie".


Guarda che mesi fa e più di una volta quando si lamentava di sentirsi brutta ecc ecc le dissi di andare a parlare con qualcuno.....poi per cercare di convincerla come ho già scritto chiamai la sua ginecologa dato che a detta sua era l unico medico con la quale poteva parlare e fidarsi .....ed alla prima visita le consiglio' uno psicologo..... Lei non ha mai voluto andare ...mai nonostante io insistessi....no no ce la faccio da sola... No no non ho bisogno di nessuno.... Forse si vergognava (e conoscendola son quasi certo) di ammettere di non riuscire a fare madre e moglie sempre è bene....per favore quindi non scrivermi che avrei potuto fare io... Io fin dove sono arrivato da solo ho fatto bene o male ma mi sono preoccupato ed ho agito....certo che se sapevo come sarebbero state le cose oggi ce la tiravo x i capelli....


----------



## mazziato (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Guarda che mesi fa e più di una volta quando si lamentava di sentirsi brutta ecc ecc le dissi di andare a parlare con qualcuno.....poi per cercare di convincerla come ho già scritto chiamai la sua ginecologa dato che a detta sua era l unico medico con la quale poteva parlare e fidarsi .....ed alla prima visita le consiglio' uno psicologo..... Lei non ha mai voluto andare ...mai nonostante io insistessi....no no ce la faccio da sola... No no non ho bisogno di nessuno.... Forse si vergognava (e conoscendola son quasi certo) di ammettere di non riuscire a fare madre e moglie sempre è bene....per favore quindi non scrivermi che avrei potuto fare io... Io fin dove sono arrivato da solo ho fatto bene o male ma mi sono preoccupato ed ho agito....certo che se sapevo come sarebbero state le cose oggi ce la tiravo x i capelli....


Sulle cattive compagnie .... Nn sono per niente d'accordo ...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Guarda che mesi fa e più di una volta quando si lamentava di sentirsi brutta ecc ecc le dissi di andare a parlare con qualcuno.....poi per cercare di convincerla come ho già scritto chiamai la sua ginecologa dato che a detta sua era l unico medico con la quale poteva parlare e fidarsi .....ed alla prima visita le consiglio' uno psicologo..... Lei non ha mai voluto andare ...mai nonostante io insistessi....no no ce la faccio da sola... No no non ho bisogno di nessuno.... Forse si vergognava (e conoscendola son quasi certo) di ammettere di non riuscire a fare madre e moglie sempre è bene....per favore quindi non scrivermi che avrei potuto fare io... Io fin dove sono arrivato da solo ho fatto bene o male ma mi sono preoccupato ed ho agito....certo che se sapevo come sarebbero state le cose oggi ce la tiravo x i capelli....


Non ti sto rimproverando di non averla portata da uno psicologo! Sto dicendo che non puoi rimproverare a un'amica quello che non sei riuscito a fare neanche tu. La resistenza a riconoscere il proprio stato di bisogno di terapia è diffusissimo. Come dicevano anche altri, dovresti smettere di scaricare rabbia sulle amiche come se dipendesse da loro il comportamento di lei e come se l'essere amiche sue fosse un'alleanza contro di te. Tu devi ristrutturare il rapporto con lei e basta. Lei ha delle amiche ma non c'entra nulla, così come non c'entrano gli amici tuoi o il fatto che scrivi qui. Pensa se lei ti rimproverasse perché scrivendo qui trovi chi le dà della troia.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le donne sono come dice lui, noi (tutte le donne, tutte uguali) possiamo insultare.


Ma le donne non sono tutte uguali.
QUesta è una tua generalizzazione.

Ad una ad una ti dicono

ah sai conte

io sono diversa dalle altre.

Da cui mi sono persuaso che sono, siete, una diversa dall'altra...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> NO? Fanno quello che NON si sentono di fare?


Secondo me le persone tentano sempre di fare quello che desiderano come riescono.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma le donne non sono tutte uguali.
> QUesta è una tua generalizzazione.
> 
> Ad una ad una ti dicono
> ...


Ci sono tre possibilità a) non mi spiego b) non capisci c) vuoi far polemica.
In ogni caso io non so spiegarmi meglio e chiudo la polemica.


----------



## Eretteo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro! Sono spiaciuta che tu abbia conoscenze di quel tipo, ma le generalizzazioni sulle donne puoi tenertele per te.
> Veramente stavo rispondendo all'autore della discussione.
> Sarai ironico ma possiamo anche ironicamente insultarti.


Non chiedo di meglio.
Il mio regno per un rubino.


----------



## Eretteo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le donne sono come dice lui, noi (tutte le donne, tutte uguali)
> Questo l'hai scritto tu.
> possiamo insultare.


Cosa aspetti?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono tre possibilità a) non mi spiego b) non capisci c) vuoi far polemica.
> In ogni caso io non so spiegarmi meglio e chiudo la polemica.


Vi è la quarta possibilità che è quella giusta.
Ma non te le dico e ti lascio scoprirla per conto tuo.
Sei molto old style comunque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Lo penso anch'io e per il mio benessere ti chiedo di piantarla di dare gratuitamente della troia e puttanella a qualsiasi donna che non sia tua madre o la tua ragazza.


Carissima, possiamo girarci attorno, non chiamiamola puttana la traditrice, chiamiamola donna che in malafede inganna un'altra persona per il proprio tornaconto, a parole sembra migliore, ma fidati che una puttana è più onorevole.


----------



## tesla (2 Febbraio 2013)

il bianco e il nero daniele: in mezzo una quantità di grigi che solo una mente mediamente elastica può vedere.
si può essere puttane un giorno, una settimana, anche un mese e poi capire dove si è sbagliato e rigare diritto il resto della vita.
riconoscere la debolezza altrui e la possibilità di sbagliare, anche a causa di stronzaggine acuta, è un modo per vivere meglio.
quando capirai che siamo fatti di carne e ossa e come tali siamo propensi all'errore, vivrai più serenamente (ops "serenamente" non è un gioco di parole voluto).


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> riconoscere la debolezza altrui e la possibilità di sbagliare, anche a causa di stronzaggine acuta, è un modo per vivere meglio.
> quando capirai che siamo fatti di carne e ossa e come tali siamo propensi all'errore, vivrai più serenamente (ops "serenamente" non è un gioco di parole voluto).


Sbagliare è fare qualcosa di erroneo non volendo, quindi uno sbaglio, fare qualcosa di erroneo volendolo fare non è sbagliare e non è ne debolezza umana ne comprensibile. Io non comprendo gli stronzi solo perchè un giorno potrò avere compassione dagli stessi per essere come loro, col cazzo che sono fatto così male.


----------



## tesla (2 Febbraio 2013)

sbagliare non volendo è dare una tamponata facendo manovra.
io parlo di errori fatti sapendo di farli, nella piena debolezza umana. 
non credere che io abbia preso una botta minore di quella che hai preso tu eh dani?!
eppure sono qui a pensare a quanto stronza sia stata, ma quanto umanamente stronza.
e se  ridimensiono lei, ridimensiono il dolore che ne deriva.
e sto meglio.
non posso continuare a pensare alla cattiveria in assoluto, perchè mi brucerei il passato, il presente e quello che mi interessa di più: il futuro.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sbagliare non volendo è dare una tamponata facendo manovra.
> io parlo di errori fatti sapendo di farli, nella piena debolezza umana.
> non credere che io abbia preso una botta minore di quella che hai preso tu eh dani?!
> eppure sono qui a pensare a quanto stronza sia stata, ma quanto umanamente stronza.
> ...


Non si chiamano errori allora, gli errori accadono involontariamente, ma se c'è la volontà di fare una cosa male allora è una volontà diretta al male. La mia ex non è stata umanamente stronza, perchè se ci fosse stato un briciolo di umanità forse le sarebbe venuto da chiedere almeno scusa vedendo i risultati, lei è un mostro, semplicemente un mostro e tali sono le persone che fanno del male e non hanno rimorsi, dei mostri. Nella mia vita le situazioni sono semplici, trovo un altro mostro? Dopo non ci sarà più il mostro.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si chiamano errori allora, gli errori accadono involontariamente, ma se c'è la volontà di fare una cosa male allora è una volontà diretta al male. La mia ex non è stata umanamente stronza, perchè se ci fosse stato un briciolo di umanità forse le sarebbe venuto da chiedere almeno scusa vedendo i risultati, lei è un mostro, semplicemente un mostro e tali sono le persone che fanno del male e non hanno rimorsi, dei mostri. Nella mia vita le situazioni sono semplici, trovo un altro mostro? Dopo non ci sarà più il mostro.


Nel caso specifico del tradimento credo che la volontarietà di tradire sia innescata da molteplici fattori, uno dei quali è il desiderio sessuale, ci sono anche tanti fattori che subentrano oltre il desiderio sessuale ed appartengono alla sfera mentale odierna dettata da situazioni di coppia ed anche talvolta di situazioni che appartengono alla crescita giovanile, insomma i meccanismi sono tanti.

Però se si ha un tradimento e se ne ha soltanto uno e ci si rende conto che si ha sbagliato, e ci si rende conto non solo dell'errore ma delle motivazioni che hanno portato a tradire, allora posso affermare che la persona che ha tradito è cresciuta e non incapperà più in situazioni simili.

Nel momento in cui il/i tradimenti proseguono nel tempo e con più tradimenti, le dinamiche prendono percorsi molto tortuosi che aprono mille discorsi, discorsi che al momento non voglio approfondire. Non che non voglia approfondire, ma insomma mica è facile, e poi prima bisogna capire quello che ho scritto ora, magari dopo passiamo avanti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico del tradimento credo che la volontarietà di tradire sia innescata da molteplici fattori, uno dei quali è il desiderio sessuale, ci sono anche tanti fattori che subentrano oltre il desiderio sessuale ed appartengono alla sfera mentale odierna dettata da situazioni di coppia ed anche talvolta di situazioni che appartengono alla crescita giovanile, insomma i meccanismi sono tanti.
> 
> Però se si ha un tradimento e se ne ha soltanto uno e ci si rende conto che si ha sbagliato, e ci si rende conto non solo dell'errore ma delle motivazioni che hanno portato a tradire, allora posso affermare che la persona che ha tradito è cresciuta e non incapperà più in situazioni simili.
> 
> Nel momento in cui il/i tradimenti proseguono nel tempo e con più tradimenti, le dinamiche prendono percorsi molto tortuosi che aprono mille discorsi, discorsi che al momento non voglio approfondire. Non che non voglia approfondire, ma insomma mica è facile, e poi prima bisogna capire quello che ho scritto ora, magari dopo passiamo avanti.


Si ma anche lui tenta di darsi le giustificazioni che meno lo fanno soffrire no?
Ma vi è sempre un legame a doppia mandata no?
Per cui più giudichi male il traditore più ti si ritorce contro di te no?

Tua moglie ti ha tradito.
Se tu inizi a dirti che è na mignotta, na puttana, na poco di buono ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ne deriva che ti ritrovi a dirti...
Ma allora io ho sposato na mignott.....ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ultimo tu sai meglio di me, 
che l'unica cosa che ci umilia
come uomini 

è il doversi "vergognare" della donna che abbiamo sposato...

Allora per evitare ciò cominciamo a dare a lei delle attenuanti...

E ci diciamo, ok è stata debole, ok è fatta di carne pure lei, ok è stata vittima di uno che ci sapeva fare, ok voleva provare questa esperienza, ok...ok....

Finchè troviamo quel terreno comune dove è possibile costruire un'intesa no?

QUelli che invece non trovano questo terreno comune:
Si separano no?

Più Daniele parla male di quella che lo ha tradito, più gli possiamo dire, guarda che poro stupidoto che sei stato a innamorarti di una merda.


----------



## tesla (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> più gli possiamo dire, guarda che poro stupidoto che sei stato a innamorarti di una merda.


e anche poro stupidoto che continui a pensarci a distanza di 3000 anni e 3000 km


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> e anche poro stupidoto che continui a pensarci a distanza di 3000 anni e 3000 km


SI...


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> e anche poro stupidoto che continui a pensarci a distanza di 3000 anni e 3000 km


Cara, io non perdono e se anche dovessi aspettare 10 anni, quella ragazza che ormai avrà una bella famiglia, pagherà le conseguenze della mia malattia. Semplicemente devo fare in modo che anche lei cada nella medesima malattia e che provi la medesima sensazione di impossibilità di scappare dal proprio merdoso destino che ho provato io, quella sensazione che mi ha portato quasi alla morte.
Io sarò seriamente calmo e sereno solo quando lei avrà provato a togliersi la vita...allora li anche lei cambierà come sono cambiato io e finalmente avrà il danno che io ho subito.


----------



## Amarax (2 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara, io non perdono e se anche dovessi aspettare 10 anni, quella ragazza che ormai avrà una bella famiglia, pagherà le conseguenze della mia malattia. Semplicemente devo fare in modo che anche lei cada nella medesima malattia e che provi la medesima sensazione di impossibilità di scappare dal proprio merdoso destino che ho provato io, quella sensazione che mi ha portato quasi alla morte.
> Io sarò seriamente calmo e sereno solo quando lei avrà provato a togliersi la vita...allora li anche lei cambierà come sono cambiato io e finalmente avrà il danno che io ho subito.



una vendetta che non ti aiuterebbe. Il male che ha fatto lo sa. Non può porci rimedio. Dipende da come lo hai vissuto tu quello che ancora fa nella tua vita...mandala via dai tuoi pensieri ... e rinasci con una vita nuova davanti. E meno male che non l'hai  sposata!!


----------



## tesla (2 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara, io non perdono e se anche dovessi aspettare 10 anni, quella ragazza che ormai avrà una bella famiglia, pagherà le conseguenze della mia malattia. Semplicemente devo fare in modo che anche lei cada nella medesima malattia e che provi la medesima sensazione di impossibilità di scappare dal proprio merdoso destino che ho provato io, quella sensazione che mi ha portato quasi alla morte.
> Io sarò seriamente calmo e sereno solo quando lei avrà provato a togliersi la vita...allora li anche lei cambierà come sono cambiato io e finalmente avrà il danno che io ho subito.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


>


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (2 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara, io non perdono e se anche dovessi aspettare 10 anni, quella ragazza che ormai avrà una bella famiglia, pagherà le conseguenze della mia malattia. Semplicemente devo fare in modo che anche lei cada nella medesima malattia e che provi la medesima sensazione di impossibilità di scappare dal proprio merdoso destino che ho provato io, quella sensazione che mi ha portato quasi alla morte.
> Io sarò seriamente calmo e sereno solo quando lei avrà provato a togliersi la vita...allora li anche lei cambierà come sono cambiato io e finalmente avrà il danno che io ho subito.


è più probabile che si ripeta la storia, ma c'è sempre un momento dove ognuno paga i suoi debiti con il mondo. non è nelle nostre mani sapere quando succede e in quale modalità, ma chi ha fatto soffrire deliberatamente e consapevole, non se la cava con una retta da poco.

chi ci vive più consapevolmente, paga il conto subito, ma non per questo è più leggero ... è solo più immediato e lascia meno tempo per rimediare. almeno questa è la mia esperienza e per questo motivo ho anche smesso di preoccuparmi della giusta ricompensa ... ognuno ha il suo conto da pagare, me e te compreso. possiamo solo sperare che non abbiamo fatto tanto male e qualche volta anche un po' di bene.


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è più probabile che si ripeta la storia, ma c'è sempre un momento dove ognuno paga i suoi debiti con il mondo. non è nelle nostre mani sapere quando succede e in quale modalità, ma chi ha fatto soffrire deliberatamente e consapevole, non se la cava con una retta da poco.
> 
> chi ci vive più consapevolmente, paga il conto subito, ma non per questo è più leggero ... è solo più immediato e lascia meno tempo per rimediare. almeno questa è la mia esperienza e per questo motivo ho anche smesso di preoccuparmi della giusta ricompensa ... ognuno ha il suo conto da pagare, me e te compreso. possiamo solo sperare che non abbiamo fatto tanto male e qualche volta anche un po' di bene.



ma in pratica?
perchè io tutti questi pagamenti non li vedo, anzi, mi sembra una visione meramente consolatoria, o qualcosa del genere
che va anche bene, eh, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è più probabile che si ripeta la storia, ma c'è sempre un momento dove ognuno paga i suoi debiti con il mondo. non è nelle nostre mani sapere quando succede e in quale modalità, ma chi ha fatto soffrire deliberatamente e consapevole, non se la cava con una retta da poco.
> 
> chi ci vive più consapevolmente, paga il conto subito, ma non per questo è più leggero ... è solo più immediato e lascia meno tempo per rimediare. almeno questa è la mia esperienza e per questo motivo ho anche smesso di preoccuparmi della giusta ricompensa ... ognuno ha il suo conto da pagare, me e te compreso. possiamo solo sperare che non abbiamo fatto tanto male e qualche volta anche un po' di bene.


Ho le prve che ai bastardi non viene mai chiesto di pagare, si perdona tutto, mentre a me non si è perdonato neppure un sms di risposta gentile ad una persona un natale. Ho imparato che i chi è bastardo deve essere bastonato a più non posso, perchè la società se no dirà "comprendilo, poverino è debole!"


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma anche lui tenta di darsi le giustificazioni che meno lo fanno soffrire no?
> Ma vi è sempre un legame a doppia mandata no?
> Per cui più giudichi male il traditore più ti si ritorce contro di te no?
> 
> ...



:up:anche secondo me è proprio così,  e vale anche per le donne


----------



## tesla (3 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho le prve che ai bastardi non viene mai chiesto di pagare, si perdona tutto, mentre a me non si è perdonato neppure un sms di risposta gentile ad una persona un natale. Ho imparato che i chi è bastardo deve essere bastonato a più non posso, perchè la società se no dirà "comprendilo, poverino è debole!"


ma quando mai? 
hai imparato TU tirando le somme da due esperienze.
che casistica è? 
se nella tua catena di montaggio vi cascano 2 marmitte su 6 miliardi di Panda le buttate tutte via?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma in pratica?
> perchè io tutti questi pagamenti non li vedo, anzi, mi sembra una visione meramente consolatoria, o qualcosa del genere
> che va anche bene, eh, ci mancherebbe...


nei 35 anni in cui osservo questa cosa non ho visto nessuno sfuggire dalla mannaia della giusta ricompensa (=giustizia), ma potrebbe essere anche che sono privilegiato a vederla. e comunque mi è stato confermato da altri che similmente pagano e vedono pagare i conti lasciati in sospeso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho le prve che ai bastardi non viene mai chiesto di pagare, si perdona tutto, mentre a me non si è perdonato neppure un sms di risposta gentile ad una persona un natale. Ho imparato che i chi è bastardo deve essere bastonato a più non posso, perchè la società se no dirà "comprendilo, poverino è debole!"


sarà che tu e tuoi simili sono la mano esecutiva del Karma.

ogni volta che ho alzato la mano per farmi giustizia, ho dovuto pagare il conto dieci o cento volte tanto e quindi mi astengo anche alle future tentazioni in questo senso ma, fortunatamente, i debitori nei miei confronti non possono scappare. io posso anche non esserci (e nella norma non ci sono), ma pagheranno il conto, di questo sono certo.


----------



## Zod (4 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nei 35 anni in cui osservo questa cosa non ho visto nessuno sfuggire dalla mannaia della giusta ricompensa (=giustizia), ma potrebbe essere anche che sono privilegiato a vederla. e comunque mi è stato confermato da altri che similmente pagano e vedono pagare i conti lasciati in sospeso.


Confermo la medesima sensazione, ma a volte penso di vederla solo perchè la voglio vedere. Ci sono persone che soffrono senza motivo, e forse soffrono perché il conto deve pagarlo chi le ama. Ma così non è giustizia.

Però è vero, si paga, e non esiste prescrizione.

S*B


----------



## Daniele (4 Febbraio 2013)

L'assassino di mio padre ha guadagnato un mucchio di soldi, quelli di mio padre e me lo ha portato via e con lui la mia vita. Lo stato che fece? Credette ad un alibi fornito da una persona pregiudicata, nonostante che tutte le prove economiche dicano, accusino ed urlino il suo nome. No, fornite tutte le prove lui non ha fatto un giorno di galera per la parola di un pregiudicato della mafia del Brenta. Poi arrivano le mie ziette, convinte che mia mia madre fosse solo una opportunista che hanno fatto? Hanno agito contro la legge svuotando di fatto la società di mio padre aprendone una loro e portandone tutti i clienti, ci hanno lasciato senza soldi e con un mucchio di debiti da pagare, ma nessun problema sul mucchio di debiti, tanto poi è spraggiunto il fallimento che ha risolto tutto, non avendo nulla da mantenere a che ci servivano i soldi? A nulla, no? Mia madre ha fatto i salti mortali fino all'università, da lì in poi ho fatto tutto io, motivo per cui mi incazzavo con i professori che dicevano "secondo me pupi dare di più, torna la prossima volta!" che era un sinonimo del, vorrei darti 30 e non mi accontento di darti 25. Borse di studio, studiato e lavorato e poi...la depressione, quella brutta cosa che ha bloccato la mia vita per 2 anni buoni. 2 anni sapete quanti sono se non ci sono soldi? Sono 2 di troppo. E chi c'era dietro a questa depressione? Al fatto che ad una puttanaccia è morto quel pompinaro di suo nonno! Al fatto che era troppo sconvolta ed aveva bisogno di supporto morale, non pensando al fatto che lei chiedeva supporto morale a chi aveva fatto del male e ne era ignaro e che stava comunque non male.
Sapete, quel danno fatto a me ha colpito anche mia madre, che ora è malata e per la quale farei tutto. Credete che sia solo io a volere le scuse da parte di quella baldracca? Anche lei ha diritto a quelle scuse, perchè ha vissuto 2 anni di merda aggiunti al fatto che era un periodo economico di merda e che quando dovevamo tirare i remi in barca...non ha potuto per poter salvare me.
Non mi accontento di sapere che unun giorno in un qualche posto o in un qualche momento lei soffrirà, perchè voglio essere io la causa di quello, voglio che lei mi possa odiare come io odio lei e che non provi solo fastidio nella mia persona, ma odio puro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Ecco*



Daniele ha detto:


> L'assassino di mio padre ha guadagnato un mucchio di soldi, quelli di mio padre e me lo ha portato via e con lui la mia vita. Lo stato che fece? Credette ad un alibi fornito da una persona pregiudicata, nonostante che tutte le prove economiche dicano, accusino ed urlino il suo nome. No, fornite tutte le prove lui non ha fatto un giorno di galera per la parola di un pregiudicato della mafia del Brenta. Poi arrivano le mie ziette, convinte che mia mia madre fosse solo una opportunista che hanno fatto? Hanno agito contro la legge svuotando di fatto la società di mio padre aprendone una loro e portandone tutti i clienti, ci hanno lasciato senza soldi e con un mucchio di debiti da pagare, ma nessun problema sul mucchio di debiti, tanto poi è spraggiunto il fallimento che ha risolto tutto, non avendo nulla da mantenere a che ci servivano i soldi? A nulla, no? Mia madre ha fatto i salti mortali fino all'università, da lì in poi ho fatto tutto io, motivo per cui mi incazzavo con i professori che dicevano "secondo me pupi dare di più, torna la prossima volta!" che era un sinonimo del, vorrei darti 30 e non mi accontento di darti 25. Borse di studio, studiato e lavorato e poi...la depressione, quella brutta cosa che ha bloccato la mia vita per 2 anni buoni. 2 anni sapete quanti sono se non ci sono soldi? Sono 2 di troppo. E chi c'era dietro a questa depressione? Al fatto che ad una puttanaccia è morto quel pompinaro di suo nonno! Al fatto che era troppo sconvolta ed aveva bisogno di supporto morale, non pensando al fatto che lei chiedeva supporto morale a chi aveva fatto del male e ne era ignaro e che stava comunque non male.
> Sapete, quel danno fatto a me ha colpito anche mia madre, che ora è malata e per la quale farei tutto. Credete che sia solo io a volere le scuse da parte di quella baldracca? Anche lei ha diritto a quelle scuse, perchè ha vissuto 2 anni di merda aggiunti al fatto che era un periodo economico di merda e che quando dovevamo tirare i remi in barca...non ha potuto per poter salvare me.
> Non mi accontento di sapere che unun giorno in un qualche posto o in un qualche momento lei soffrirà, perchè voglio essere io la causa di quello, voglio che lei mi possa odiare come io odio lei e che non provi solo fastidio nella mia persona, ma odio puro.


Al di à delle esternazioni rabbiose di daniele,questo è il paese dove viviamo,e che il solitissimo testa di cazzo continua pure a difendere.


----------



## Daniele (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al di à delle esternazioni rabbiose di daniele,questo è il paese dove viviamo,e che il solitissimo testa di cazzo continua pure a difendere.


Carissimo, sappi oltretutto che l'assassino ha quasi di certo pagato il magistrato per uscirne così indenne...poi parliamo di magistratura libera e via dicendo, io parlerei di magistratura in galera che è meglio.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, sappi oltretutto che l'assassino ha quasi di certo pagato il magistrato per uscirne così indenne...poi parliamo di magistratura libera e via dicendo, io parlerei di magistratura in galera che è meglio.


Non tocchiamo questo arogmento,qui c'è chi scrive che l'itlalia va benissimo,sopratutto in veneto.....:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nei 35 anni in cui osservo questa cosa non ho visto nessuno sfuggire dalla mannaia della giusta ricompensa (=giustizia), ma potrebbe essere anche che sono privilegiato a vederla. e comunque mi è stato confermato da altri che similmente pagano e vedono pagare i conti lasciati in sospeso.



io credo che a ciascuno di noi nel corso dell'esistenza accadono sia cose belle che cose brutte (volute ma anche per caso)
il voler interpretare le cose brutte come giustizia per il male che si è fatto, rimane una sorta di forzatura, e non una capacità di scorgere la vera essenza delle cose, secondo me

non so se mi sono spiegata:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'assassino di mio padre ha guadagnato un mucchio di soldi, quelli di mio padre e me lo ha portato via e con lui la mia vita. Lo stato che fece? Credette ad un alibi fornito da una persona pregiudicata, nonostante che tutte le prove economiche dicano, accusino ed urlino il suo nome. No, fornite tutte le prove lui non ha fatto un giorno di galera per la parola di un pregiudicato della mafia del Brenta. Poi arrivano le mie ziette, convinte che mia mia madre fosse solo una opportunista che hanno fatto? Hanno agito contro la legge svuotando di fatto la società di mio padre aprendone una loro e portandone tutti i clienti, ci hanno lasciato senza soldi e con un mucchio di debiti da pagare, ma nessun problema sul mucchio di debiti, tanto poi è spraggiunto il fallimento che ha risolto tutto, non avendo nulla da mantenere a che ci servivano i soldi? A nulla, no? Mia madre ha fatto i salti mortali fino all'università, da lì in poi ho fatto tutto io, motivo per cui mi incazzavo con i professori che dicevano "secondo me pupi dare di più, torna la prossima volta!" che era un sinonimo del, vorrei darti 30 e non mi accontento di darti 25. Borse di studio, studiato e lavorato e poi...la depressione, quella brutta cosa che ha bloccato la mia vita per 2 anni buoni. 2 anni sapete quanti sono se non ci sono soldi? Sono 2 di troppo. E chi c'era dietro a questa depressione? Al fatto che ad una puttanaccia è morto quel pompinaro di suo nonno! Al fatto che era troppo sconvolta ed aveva bisogno di supporto morale, non pensando al fatto che lei chiedeva supporto morale a chi aveva fatto del male e ne era ignaro e che stava comunque non male.
> Sapete, quel danno fatto a me ha colpito anche mia madre, che ora è malata e per la quale farei tutto. Credete che sia solo io a volere le scuse da parte di quella baldracca? Anche lei ha diritto a quelle scuse, perchè ha vissuto 2 anni di merda aggiunti al fatto che era un periodo economico di merda e che quando dovevamo tirare i remi in barca...non ha potuto per poter salvare me.
> Non mi accontento di sapere che unun giorno in un qualche posto o in un qualche momento lei soffrirà, perchè voglio essere io la causa di quello, voglio che lei mi possa odiare come io odio lei e che non provi solo fastidio nella mia persona, ma odio puro.



Non condivido l'ultima parte, la capisco e la capisco benissimo.

Potrà sembrare banale ma un'abbraccio virtuale per la persona che ultimamente mi sembra davvero in gamba, è per me d'obbligo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io credo che a ciascuno di noi nel corso dell'esistenza accadono sia cose belle che cose brutte (volute ma anche per caso)
> il voler interpretare le cose brutte come giustizia per il male che si è fatto, rimane una sorta di forzatura, e non una capacità di scorgere la vera essenza delle cose, secondo me
> 
> non so se mi sono spiegata:singleeye:


Il Karma agisce sia nel bene che nel male.

Dal momento che mi faccio giustizia perché non voglio attendere che "qualcuno" ci pensi, allora mi metto allo stesso o peggiore livello e come ha insegnato il passato, pago io. Il conto da pagare per la giustizia fai-da-te è talmente salato, che ti va via la voglia di solo di pensarci per una qualsiasi altra occasione. Cioè hai presente le giornate "no"? Se ti capitano a nastro e ti si scompone davanti agli occhi ogni tua speranza e conosci anche il motivo, per settimane, mesi o anni, allora la voglia di farsi giustizia diventa assai meno.

Oggi possono serenamente mandare qualcuno in quel paese perché so che pagherà. Non devo consumarmi nell'odio e quindi distruggere me e mio mondo, ma posso andare avanti.

@Daniele
So che non è da tutti, ma a titolo di prova, e magari perché non si può fare diversamente, consiglio di osservare un po' questo aspetto. Pensa che il tuo destino e il Karma fa di tutto perché tu non ti possa fare giustizia, e se un giorno te lo consente e non lo fai, allora cambieranno in meglio molte cose nella tua vita. In caso contrario, il tuo dolore e odio restano e aggiungi inoltre il peso delle tue azioni e il conto da pagare, alla fine.


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il Karma agisce sia nel bene che nel male.
> 
> Dal momento che mi faccio giustizia perché non voglio attendere che "qualcuno" ci pensi, allora mi metto allo stesso o peggiore livello e come ha insegnato il passato, pago io. Il conto da pagare per la giustizia fai-da-te è talmente salato, che ti va via la voglia di solo di pensarci per una qualsiasi altra occasione. Cioè hai presente le giornate "no"? Se ti capitano a nastro e ti si scompone davanti agli occhi ogni tua speranza e conosci anche il motivo, per settimane, mesi o anni, allora la voglia di farsi giustizia diventa assai meno.
> 
> ...



questo è un discorso completamente diverso, che non c'entra nulla con il contrappasso, ma piuttosto con quello a cui mi riferivo prima, e cioè che la rilettura dei fatti in senso "consolatorio" o quello che è, può servire per chi rilegge, ma non ha nulla a che vedere con la realtà delle cose
secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2013)

Non so quanto dice Daniele possa essere utile a Mazziato.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so quanto dice Daniele possa essere utile a Mazziato.


Beh come amplificatore di rabbia no?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come amplificatore di rabbia no?


Mazziato ne ha bisogno?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mazziato ne ha bisogno?


No.
Mazziato ha bisogno di soluzioni empiriche.
O me la tengo
O la mollo

No?

Tutto il resto
sono discorsi in più.


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Mazziato ha bisogno di soluzioni empiriche.
> O me la tengo
> O la mollo
> ...


soluzioni empiriche?
chi di noi può dirlo... visto che lo stiamo vivendo?
tra dieci anni... guardi la baldracca che hai accanto
 e ti chiedi perchè ancora non è morta..
tra dieci anni... ringrazi iddio perchè quella baldracca è
 ancora vicino a te.. nonostante il tumore che ti fa puzzare.


----------



## JON (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> soluzioni empiriche?
> chi di noi può dirlo... visto che lo stiamo vivendo?
> tra dieci anni... guardi la baldracca che hai accanto
> e ti chiedi perchè ancora non è morta..
> ...


Chi può dirlo, sono d'accordo sul fatto che le cose possono cambiare.

In generale però il tradimento cela sempre qualche problema. Dopo dieci anni potrebbero insorgere problemi al cospetto dei quali il tradimento potrebbe sembrare il male minore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> soluzioni empiriche?
> chi di noi può dirlo... visto che lo stiamo vivendo?
> tra dieci anni... guardi la baldracca che hai accanto
> e ti chiedi perchè ancora non è morta..
> ...


ma anche nessuna delle due ipotesi, volendo. Esssantamariadileuca.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Chi può dirlo, sono d'accordo sul fatto che le cose possono cambiare.
> 
> In generale però il tradimento cela sempre qualche problema. Dopo dieci anni potrebbero insorgere problemi al cospetto dei quali il tradimento potrebbe sembrare il male minore.


Dipende dal tradimento. In generale concordo.


----------



## JON (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal tradimento. In generale concordo.


Ma vedi il tradimento, in senso stretto, è quello che ti fa più male. Quello che ti fa sentire colpito da una forma di ostilità che non comprendi perchè ti appare estranea. Troppo da essere tollerata, per quanto mi riguarda questo aspetto non sempre si identifica col solo tradimento sessuale o sentimentale.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi il tradimento, in senso stretto, è quello che ti fa più male. Quello che ti fa sentire colpito da una forma di ostilità che non comprendi perchè ti appare estranea. Troppo da essere tollerata, per quanto mi riguarda questo aspetto non sempre si identifica col solo tradimento sessuale o sentimentale.


Concordo ci si sente ben più traditi su altri aspetti più che su quello sessuale anche se sono stati funzionali al tradimento sessuale. Ci si imbufalisce per non essere andati a prendere un figlio a basket per stare con un'altra più che per il fatto di essser stato con un'altra.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> questo è un discorso completamente diverso, che non c'entra nulla con il contrappasso, ma piuttosto con quello a cui mi riferivo prima, e cioè che la rilettura dei fatti in senso "consolatorio" o quello che è, può servire per chi rilegge, ma non ha nulla a che vedere con la realtà delle cose
> secondo me


Non direi che sia diverso. Prima che la pensassi così, ero convinto che dovevo verificare e sollecitare che andasse veramente in quel paese e quindi ero sempre lì a sbirciare e fare e consumarmi nel eterno rinnovo dell'odio. Ora, invece, posso anche incontrarlo senza incazzatura "post mortem" e senza nemmeno dover ricordare per quale motivo ce l'avevo tanto contro. La mia vita è diventata molto più semplice e rilassata su questo fronte.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> soluzioni empiriche?
> chi di noi può dirlo... visto che lo stiamo vivendo?
> tra dieci anni... guardi la baldracca che hai accanto
> e ti chiedi perchè ancora non è morta..
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> soluzioni empiriche?
> chi di noi può dirlo... visto che lo stiamo vivendo?
> tra dieci anni... guardi la baldracca che hai accanto
> e ti chiedi perchè ancora non è morta..
> ...



Ma tu non stai bene!


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non direi che sia diverso. Prima che la pensassi così, ero convinto che dovevo verificare e sollecitare che andasse veramente in quel paese e quindi ero sempre lì a sbirciare e fare e consumarmi nel eterno rinnovo dell'odio. Ora, invece, posso anche incontrarlo senza incazzatura "post mortem" e senza nemmeno dover ricordare per quale motivo ce l'avevo tanto contro. La mia vita è diventata molto più semplice e rilassata su questo fronte.


ma questo mica è il karma, sono i tuoi pensieri riguardo a fatti e persone
tra l'altro li condivido pure, anch'io con l'andare del tempo tendo a dimenticare i motivi per cui mi ero incazzata così tanto (odiare è una parola grossa, per me)
io però, molto più semplicemente, tendo a stufarmi presto delle menate e preferisco non pensarci più, e non confido nel contrappasso
fermo restando che, se dovesse capitarmi, potrei essere proprio io a farla pagare, volendo, chissà...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma tu non stai bene!


Beh io lo capisco...
E lo dice uno ben determinato e deciso a chiudere con sua moglie entro un anno.
Fatalità riceve un responso medico che suona così...
Ocio tua moglie può chiudere con la vita entro l'anno...
E ti assicuro che ti senti un calcio nei coglioni molto profondo...

Tutto un colpo 
ti si presenta davanti 
la vita senza di lei

e fatalità vieni più a miti consigli....

Si prendono di quei spauracchi che non ti dico...

Ma ovvio come argutamente ha sempre osservato Ultimo
Noi umani abbiamo la possibilità di vivere in prima persona

solo la nostra vita

Ovvio possiamo immaginare come ci pare e ci piace
la vita degli altri

ma non possiamo viverla

Possiamo provare sempre e solo sensazioni e sentimenti ed emozioni 
una alla volta...


----------



## tesla (4 Febbraio 2013)

non faccio altro che approvarti contin


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non faccio altro che approvarti contin


Beh forse lui...Spider
come dire

ha bisogno di usare il forum

per vomitare che so il suo veleno

e magari dopo che se ne è uscito così

magari sta meglio no?

Per un paio di giorni no?

Ti ricordi i tuoi toni appena entrata qui? 

E hai fatto molti passi...:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh io lo capisco...
> E lo dice uno ben determinato e deciso a chiudere con sua moglie entro un anno.
> Fatalità riceve un responso medico che suona così...
> Ocio tua moglie può chiudere con la vita entro l'anno...
> ...



Quoto ...
e non per niente quando ci passi ogni altra 
cosa è relativa...

il mio non stai bene era riferito al fatto che 
Spider nella sua testa ha solo esclusivamente il pensiero del tradimento ...
poi capisco il significato del suo post 
ma dio mio staccarsi un po' dal solito pensiero 
no eh!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto ...
> e non per niente quando ci passi ogni altra
> cosa è relativa...
> 
> ...


Magari è diventata un'ossessione eh?
Ma dicono che bisogna....


----------



## tesla (4 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ricordi i tuoi toni appena entrata qui?
> 
> E hai fatto molti passi...:smile:



non so come li ho fatti, se guardo indietro mi sembra di vedere uno di quei paesaggi tipo bombardamento in siria.
esserne uscita sulle mie gambe è un miracolo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto ...
> e non per niente quando ci passi ogni altra
> cosa è relativa...
> 
> ...


Ognuno si distacca quando può distaccarsi. Come diceva qualcuno (il Conte?) ognuno vive la propria vita e quel che ha vissuto Spider non l'hai vissuto tu.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno si distacca quando può distaccarsi. Come diceva qualcuno (il Conte?) ognuno vive la propria vita e quel che ha vissuto Spider non l'hai vissuto tu.


SI...
Se leggi la mia firma
Ultimo dice una colossale verità:

" La mia storia è diversa dalla vostra e voi non potrete mai capire."

Infatti ogni volta che una persona mi dice:
TI capisco, 

Mi incazzo.

Ma le sorrido comunque, perchè sono falso.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno si distacca quando può distaccarsi. Come diceva qualcuno (il Conte?) ognuno vive la propria vita e quel che ha vissuto Spider non l'hai vissuto tu.


Scusa cosa stiamo qui a fare 
se non possiamo dare un'opinione 
su quel che leggiamo e che ci sembra di aver capito?

Per me Spider non sta bene 
e il motivo che lo tiene con la sua dolce metà 
ovviamente lo sa solo lui o anche lei magari...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa cosa stiamo qui a fare
> se non possiamo dare un'opinione
> su quel che leggiamo e che ci sembra di aver capito?
> 
> ...


 Un conto è capire e voler capire un altro è decidere che se un utente non ha superato il tradimento non sta bene. Io non so nulla di Spider e può essere che invece tu conosca bene la sua storia e sappia che non riesce a superare una sciocchezza in linea generale non credo che un tradimento subito sia una sciocchezza per nessuno. Tu hai subito un tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è capire e voler capire un altro è decidere che se un utente non ha superato il tradimento non sta bene. Io non so nulla di Spider e può essere che invece tu conosca bene la sua storia e sappia che non riesce a superare una sciocchezza in linea generale non credo che un tradimento subito sia una sciocchezza per nessuno. Tu hai subito un tradimento?


Non lo so se ha subito o meno un tradimento.
Ma mi ricordo che per la vigilia di natale
mi ha regalato un cesto di lumache.
Con un biglietto.
Conte queste sono le mie.
Fanne quello che ti piace.

Ovvio le ho mangiate!
Sono ghiotto di lumache
alla vigilia di Natale.

Ma li ho capito 
che mi stava mandando
un messaggio subliminale.

Che non capii fino a quando non mi mandò un portafortuna che aveva trovato nei suoi boschi...

Un bellissimo corno di daino.

Capisci?

E io scrissi per lei un componimento...

Io son cornuta dal sacro fronte
un'onda impura scese su di me.
Da quel momento voglio il conte.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è capire e voler capire un altro è decidere che se un utente non ha superato il tradimento non sta bene. Io non so nulla di Spider e può essere che invece tu conosca bene la sua storia e sappia che non riesce a superare una sciocchezza in linea generale non credo che un tradimento subito sia una sciocchezza per nessuno. Tu hai subito un tradimento?


Io non decido proprio niente per nessuno
parlo( scrivo) in base a quello che mi è successo 
e  ho capito che dal momento della scoperta al momento
della lucidità mentale più il tempo è breve e prima si torna a vivere meglio...


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so se ha subito o meno un tradimento.
> Ma mi ricordo che per la vigilia di natale
> mi ha regalato un cesto di lumache.
> Con un biglietto.
> ...


ma almeno te la sei scopata stà Luna?
perchè sennò nu' regge un cazzo...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non decido proprio niente per nessuno
> parlo( scrivo) in base a quello che mi è successo
> e  ho capito che dal momento della scoperta al momento
> della lucidità mentale più il tempo è breve e prima si torna a vivere meglio...


Quel che dicevo è che la storia è individuale e i tempi individuali.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma almeno te la sei scopata stà Luna?
> perchè sennò nu' regge un cazzo...


Scopato è dir poco 
abbiamo anche spolverato, rassettato,steso e stirato
Dirò di più è un ottimo colf...
insomma un uomo da sposare peccato che lo è già
e non con me


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider amico mio,
Se io potessi
mangiare tutte le corna dei traditi
di questo forum 
lo farei.

Lo farei.

Ma non è ancora giunta la mia ora.

E quindi passo attraverso la folla e me ne vado.


----------



## devastata (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non si erano mai visti!
> voglio dire... hanno due bimbi piccoli... saranno sulla trentina, forse più giovani.
> allora... hai trent'anni, ti senti giù, sei in crisi... in qualche maniera vieni a contatto con un uomo. Internet, direi.
> Magari un bel forum di quelli dove tante neo mamme che non lavorano e hanno un lavoro part-time vanno a sfogarsi e raccontarsi le loro paure, di non essere più attraente, di essere oramai vista solo come madre dei figli ecc...
> ...


Non riferito a Mazziato, ma  ce ne sono di trentenni che si fanno scopare volentieri da un vecchio marpione, e se ne innamorano pure, ne so qualcosa,  purtroppo!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2013)

mazziato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo del forum...come per gli altri , non so se sia la necessità di sfogarmi , la voglia di mettere sul chi va la altri nella mia siatuazione , ma sono qua.
> La mia storia inizia 8 anni fa....ci mettiamo insieme , poi mettiamo su casa poi arrivano due bimbe fantastiche che oggi hanno 2 e 3 anni e mezzo. Matrimonio organizzato per il giugno 2013 , con villa prenotata ecc ecc
> La scorsa estate , insospettito dal continuo uso del telefonino , becco la mia futura signora che si scambia mess affettuosi con un uomo di trent'anni più di me....lei dice che non c'è stato niente e che non si son mai visti....poi dopo qualche giorno , confessa che si sarebbero visti dopo due gg da quando li ho beccati......solite palle...
> 
> ...


Ciao, parto dal fondo,  ti ci vorrà un ancora del tempo per sfogare tutta la rabbia, frustrazione, incredulità e senso di smarrimento che immagino alterni ora il tuo procedere nella vita quotidiana. chiedi con chi puoi parlarne e ti rispondo che l'elenco che hai fatto (psicologo, lei, te stesso) va bene ma non aspettarsi che il parlarne ti toglierà dubbi e incertezze, e non pensare che di colpo tutto possa divenire chiaro: cosa fare, come agire, come in definitiva sentirti meglio. Sarà un percorso difficoltoso gli unici consigli che posso darti sono:                                                               -evita se puoi d andare a scandagliare lo pseudo-rapporto tra la tua compagna e lo sconosciuto, non serve, poco importa quanto la tua fiducia sia stata tradita, il nocciolo del problema e' che è stata tradita e devi recuperare dentro te ( con il tempo) la facoltà di decidere se questo evento lo potrai assorbire e potrai in un certo senso perdonare o meno.   - evita di coinvolgere il più possibile i familiari in questa cosa e chiedi di fare altrettanto  anche alla tua compagna, non agire in funzione del benessere altrui ma di quello tuo e soprattutto delle vostre figlie.                                                             - continuate ad amare  le vostre piccole cercando di lasciarle fuori il più possibile dai moti di rancore e di stizza o dai nervosismi inevitabilmente presenti in certe situazioni.                                                                                               - considera che l'animo umano e' fallace, ogni persona può promettere a se stessa ( e non agli altri) di non cadere mai in certi errori ( o in altri ben peggiori) ma nessuno può dichiarare che cio' non gli accadrà mai, costoro si chiamano presuntuosi e di solito son della specie peggiore  ...Ciao


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono simpatici neanche a me. Tra la moglie di mazziato e il marito di Circe c'è però un abisso.


I traditori sono delle merdacce, che siano il marito di Circe o l'ultra pentito a cui io non posso credere, perchè nel momento dell'orgasmo nessun traditore è alquanto pentito.
Quindi trattiamo i traditori per quello che sono, delle merdacce!!!
HO imparato che i traditori non dicono mai la verità, la infiocchettano al meglio per non sembrare quelle merdacce animali che sono. persone che il cervello lo hanno dimenticato in sala parto quando sono nati.
Io sono cattivo con i traditori? Perchè? Forse perchè per due donne sono io che dormo male la notte e non loro che dormono beate con la loro figa farcita di cazzi.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> I traditori sono delle merdacce, che siano il marito di Circe o l'ultra pentito a cui io non posso credere, perchè nel momento dell'orgasmo nessun traditore è alquanto pentito.
> Quindi trattiamo i traditori per quello che sono, delle merdacce!!!


Piantale con questa tiritera.....poi perche'traditori??e le traditrici,che qua'comunque ci sono no??
Non ti penti...perche'allora non tradiresti...uffa Daniele!!


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piantale con questa tiritera.....poi perche'traditori??e le traditrici,che qua'comunque ci sono no??
> Non ti penti...perche'allora non tradiresti...uffa Daniele!!


Per me traditori e traditrici sono alla pari, non sono esseri umani, solo pochi mi hanno colpito e quelli lo sanno, ma la media mondiale di questo non è fatta di belle persone.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me traditori e traditrici sono alla pari, non sono esseri umani, solo pochi mi hanno colpito e quelli lo sanno, ma la media mondiale di questo non è fatta di belle persone.



quindi io sono un marziano..un lupo..una faina??
senti Alce del Volano.....e invece una ragazza single che''sta''con uno sposato che cosa e'allora??


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quindi io sono un marziano..un lupo..una faina??
> senti Alce del Volano.....e invece una ragazza single che''sta''con uno sposato che cosa e'allora??


il nulla:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piantale con questa tiritera.....poi perche'traditori??e le traditrici,che qua'comunque ci sono no??
> Non ti penti...perche'allora non tradiresti...uffa Daniele!!


non ti senti una merdaccia


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il nulla:rotfl:


no sbri..quelle sono vittime..poverette...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quindi io sono un marziano..un lupo..una faina??
> senti Alce del Volano.....*e invece una ragazza single che''sta''con uno sposato che cosa e'allora*??


Tipo una cinese sottoposta che si lamenta.


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il nulla:rotfl:


:rotfl:
ecco brava diglielo, che evidentemente se ne era dimenticato!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ecco brava diglielo, che evidentemente se ne era dimenticato!


ahahahh...coalizione di maestre..rinforzata da Jo....ma Lothar il Principe vi spazzera via...con la Sua inarrivabile carica di autostima galattica...

tu Pantera ocio....che ti faccio diventare fagiana...


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh...coalizione di maestre..rinforzata da Jo....ma Lothar il Principe vi spazzera via...con la Sua inarrivabile carica di autostima galattica...
> 
> tu Pantera ocio....che ti faccio diventare fagiana...



micetto caro, ocio che io a te me te magno con tutto il suv


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh...coalizione di maestre..*rinforzata da Jo*....ma Lothar il Principe vi spazzera via...con la Sua inarrivabile carica di autostima galattica...
> 
> tu Pantera ocio....che ti faccio diventare fagiana...


Che c'entro io? Lo sai che TVB sempre ed a prescindere, mio micione coccolone struscione con la coda dritta.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

ti rendo edotto del fatto che ho fatto richiesta per la presidenza...e se mi fanno preside pretenderei di essere distinta dalle maestrine.
ti saprò dire





lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh...coalizione di maestre..rinforzata da Jo....ma Lothar il Principe vi spazzera via...con la Sua inarrivabile carica di autostima galattica...
> 
> tu Pantera ocio....che ti faccio diventare fagiana...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti rendo edotto del fatto che *ho fatto richiesta per la presidenza*...e se mi fanno preside pretenderei di essere distinta dalle maestrine.
> ti saprò dire


Nulla in contrario, basta che poi mi chiami a quattr'occhi in presidenza almeno un tre volte ogni santa mattina. Vedi che non te ne pentirai, fidete.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

temo sarai sospeso  fino a data da stabilirsi...al massimo terremo il tuo link per chi dovesse chiedere di te


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla in contrario, basta che poi mi chiami a quattr'occhi in presidenza almeno un tre volte ogni santa mattina. Vedi che non te ne pentirai, fidete.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo sarai sospeso fino a data da stabilirsi...al massimo terremo il tuo link per chi dovesse chiedere di te


Che mestizia, però.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'entro io? Lo sai che TVB sempre ed a prescindere, mio micione coccolone struscione con la coda dritta.


sei colpevole perche'hai tirato in ballo una cinese.....secondo io sarei tipo per quella schifezza li'??manco se mi pagano...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei colpevole perche'hai tirato in ballo una cinese.....secondo io sarei tipo per quella schifezza li'??manco se mi pagano...



Mannò era per Sua Maestà Daniele Reuccio dei cinesi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh...coalizione di maestre..rinforzata da Jo....ma Lothar il Principe vi spazzera via...con la Sua inarrivabile carica di autostima galattica...
> 
> tu Pantera ocio....che ti faccio diventare fagiana...


ma nooooo. Volevo solo farti vedere che sono stata attenta e mi ricordo i passaggi chiave.


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei colpevole perche'hai tirato in ballo una cinese.....secondo io sarei tipo per quella schifezza li'??manco se mi pagano...



niente straniere?
curiosità


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> niente straniere?
> curiosità



yes..moldave rumene russe..Dio me ne scampi


----------

